# PC Zusammenschrauben. Die letzten Schritte



## ada101n (21. August 2012)

Hallo, habe fast alles am PC angeschlossen. Nun habe ich aber einige Stecker gefunden, bei denen ich nicht weiß, wo sie ins Mainboard sollen.
Muss nur noch ein Laufwerk, eine Festplatte und den Prozessor mit Kühler anschließen. Das dürfte ich noch hinbekommen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wo ich die Stecker 

Es handelt sich dabei um folgende Stecker:
Power SW
Reset SW
HDD LED
Power LED+
Power LED-

Hier Bilder:
Bild: 20120821_134903ucsxs.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 20120821_1350434hsjx.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 20120821_1351215ks7y.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2012-08-2113.49.417uswo.jpg - abload.de

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2012)

Moin ada,

Das sollte im Handbuch des Mainboards stehen  Da ist immer auf den ersten Seiten eine Zeichnung vom MB und die Anschlüsse durchnumeriert aufgeführt.

Auf dem Bild sehe ich bei den SATA Anschlüssen die Panel-Anschlüsse. Da kommen die Stecker dran.

Gruß
Rosigatton


----------



## ada101n (21. August 2012)

Ok, dürfte geklappt haben. Aber wie schauts mit dem Verbinden der Laufwerke aus? Im alten PC gab es so graue Flachbandkabel. Diese waren im Mainboard eingesteckt und auf ihnen stand etwa "ATX Main Connector". Dann musste man nur noch das schwarze Kabel verbinden, auf dem "HDD" stand. 

Bei dem jetzigen PC habe ich aber kein  graues Flachbandkabel. Habe nur das schwarze Kabel auf dem HDD steht. Das schwarze Kabel führt zum Netzteil. Aber was ist mit dem grauen Kabel? Habe dieses gar nicht...


----------



## Adi1 (21. August 2012)

Das Laufwerk kommt an die Sata2-Schnittstelle. Die Kabel sind in der Regel rot.


----------



## Research (21. August 2012)

Bild 1. Das Kabel das lose ist weglassen. Müsste AC97 draufstehen.
Bild 2: Handbuch aufschlagen. Auf +/- achten.
Bild 3: Siehe 2.
Bild 4: ****!!!

Nicht einschalten!!!!!

Sonst hast du Kurzschlüsse!!!!!!

Du hast das Mainboard an den Befestigungsschrauben festgemacht!!!!!!!

Diese sind hinter dem Mainboard. Als Abstandshalter. In diese werden andere Schrauben gedreht.

Passt hier den keiner auf?


----------



## ada101n (21. August 2012)

hatte es schon eingeschaltet. ich schildere alles weitere in 1-2 stunden. muss gerade weg. habe den pc ausgestöpselt, damit nichts weiteres schlimmes passiert.


----------



## Orizin (21. August 2012)

Oh Gott... Muss Research da vollkommen Recht geben!

*Schalte deinen PC auf garkeinen Fall ein!!!!* 
Du hast, wie bereits gesagt, dein Mainboard mit den Abstandshaltern des Gehäuses verschraubt. Somit liegen die Kontakte plan auf dem (metallenen) Tray auf und es kommt zu massiven Kurzschlüssen, die dir deine Hardware grillen werden!

Nun ist folgendes zu tun:

1) Mainboard wieder komplett aus dem Gehäuse ausbauen.
2) Die Abstandshalter an den richtigen Positionen im Tray fest verschrauben. (Das sind die kleinen messingfarbenen Dinger, mit denen du gerade dein MB verzurrt hast)
3) Mainboard wieder einlegen und auf den Abstandshaltern mit den entsprechenden Schrauben fixieren. (Im Lieferumfang des Mainboards enthalten)

Sobald du das gemacht hast, bitte nochmal Bilder posten und ansonsten die Ratschläge hier im Thread (s.o.) befolgen.


*Edit:* Also hast du deiner Hardware schon einen nicht sonderlich guten Stromschlag verpasst...  Hoffen wir mal, dass es keine zu großen Schäden verursacht hat... Allerdings sehe ich da ehrlich gesagt schwarz...


----------



## ada101n (21. August 2012)

also erst mal zu dem mainboard problem: ich habe wie gesagt zuerst folgende schrauben in das gehäuse platziert: http://www.hardware-schrauber.de/media/DIR_44860/Motherboard_Schrauben_small.jpg


danach habe ich, da ich keine schrauben mit dem mainboard geliefert bekommen habe, ein schrauben set bei ebay bestellt: PC Computer Schrauben Set 50-tlg div. Größen und Typen | eBay

da ich keine passende silbern-farbene schraube für den im gehäuse befestigten abstandshalter gefunden habe, habe ich das mainboard mit abstandshaltern fixiert. diese passen nämlich aufeinander. 

beim einschalten gabs ein paar geräusche ausm pc. die sind dann aber wieder verschwunden. windows kann aber nicht gestartet werden, da ich eine festplatte benutze, bei der windows bereits im anderen pc drin war. der andere pc hatte alle treiber etc. drauf. aber ich konnte bei dem pc problemlos das bios menue aufrufen. vielleicht liegt doch kein kurzschluss vor?


*jetzt fange ich erneut an zu schrauben:*
ich habe in dem ebay set folgende schrauben erhalten.

Bild: 20120821_165425y7oy0.jpg - abload.de

Die Abstandshalter habe ich jetzt ins gehäuse geschraubt und das sieht so aus:
Bild: 2012-08-2116.59.0976qnh.jpg - abload.de

mein mainboard: Bild: 2012-08-2116.59.55qmpg4.jpg - abload.de


wie gehe ich jetzt weiter vor? welche der beiden silbern-farbenen schrauben nehme ich?
also ich würde jetzt das mainboard nehmen und dann auf die abstandshalter schrauben. hinten sollen die anschlüsse für usb u.s.w. perfekt reinpassen.
welche schraube soll ich nehmen (bild1)? die linke oder die rechte (bild 1)


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2012)

Hat du kein Gehäuse gekauft? Da sind definitiv Abstandhalter und Schrauben dabei. Dann musst eine in den Abstandhalter stecken und schauen ob se hält. Bei mir hat nur eine Sorte gepasst.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2012)

Wenn du ein Case kaufst sind alle Schrauben bei die du brauchst. Also Abstandshalter und Schrauben zum Befestigen des Boards.
Schau noch mal die Tüte an wo alles drin war. Da findest du garantiert auch noch Schrauben die passend sind.


----------



## ada101n (21. August 2012)

case wurde gebraucht gekauft. habe mir jetzt ne packung mainboard schrauben gekauft. dazu gab es unterlegscheiben, die angeblich den kurzschluss verhindern sollen. meint ihr, dass die ihr versprechen halten und es schutz vor kurzschluss bietet?

Bild: 2012-08-2118.52.14kme0j.jpg - abload.de


soll ich jetzt das mainboard einfach auf die abstandshalter platzieren und dann alles mit den neuen schrauben festschrauben?


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2012)

Unterlegscheiben brauchst du nicht.
Das Board ist so gebaut dass die Schrauben direkt darauf geschraubt werden können.


----------



## ich111 (21. August 2012)

Plastik kann hier sogar schlecht sein, weil durch die Schrauben das Gehäuse geerdet wird und Plastik leitet ja (meistens) nicht


----------



## ada101n (21. August 2012)

Das case war gebraucht, daher keine schrauben enthalten. 

habe mir eben diese schrauben mit unterlegscheiben gekauft. meint ihr, dass die unterlegscheiben vor kurzschluss schützen werden?

soll ich jetzt einfach wieder das mainboard auf die abstandshalter mit den neuen schrauben fixieren?

hier das bild von den schrauben: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=2012-08-2118.52.14neiqi.jpg


----------



## ich111 (21. August 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst





ich111 schrieb:


> Plastik kann hier sogar schlecht sein, weil durch  die Schrauben das Gehäuse geerdet wird und Plastik leitet ja (meistens)  nicht


Lass die Unterlegscheiben wege, die schauen nämlich wie Gummi oder Plastik aus, und das Gehäuse muss mit der Erdung des Boards verbunden sein, darum sind die Abstandhalter ja aus Metal und das Board hat neben den Bohrungen Kontakte


----------



## ada101n (21. August 2012)

also die ganz normalen schrauben hier benutzen? warum haben die user hier dann so ne riesige panik wegen kurzschluss gemacht???

mal ne frage nebenbei: wie verbinde ich mein dvd laufwerk?? früher gabs do diese kabel hier: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDc4WDY0MA==/$(KGrHqNHJBkE+OMofz8PBP6sC1yvKQ~~48_72.JPG


aber das kabel kann ich nirgends finden (weder den anschluss am mainboard, noch nen anschluss am netzteil o.ä.).
heißt das, dass ich hier dann noch nicht mal eine ide-festplatte anschließen kann??


----------



## ich111 (21. August 2012)

Da gibts keinen Kurzschluss, da das Board hier elektrisch leitend verbunden sein muss, den Gehäusen werden ja auch keine Unterlegscheiben beigelegt


----------



## ada101n (21. August 2012)

wie verbinde ich mein dvd laufwerk? ich brauche es, damit ich windoof installiere. aber mein mainboard hat ja anscheindend keinen IDE anschluss, oder täusche ich mich?

habe nur das kabel auf dem "HDD" steht. aber dazu brauche ich ja noch das graue IDE kabel, oder etwa nicht?

Bild: 2012-08-2119.29.0706uig.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2012-08-2119.29.2796uxp.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2012-08-2119.30.00xfums.jpg - abload.de


----------



## ich111 (21. August 2012)

Kauf dir einen neuen Brenner, du hast zwar die Stromversorgung, aber so ein IDE auf SATA Adapter geht ins Geld und dann läuft das meistens nicht wirklich rund: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Research (21. August 2012)

Die Panik kam daher das die Board-Rückwand nackt am Gehäuse lag. Das führt zu Kurzschlüssen.

Die Stellen für die Schrauben dienen zum Erden und müssen Metall auf Metall sein. Guck dir das Board mal von hinten an. Dann weist du wovon ich rede.

IDE ist schon lange tot. SATAII/SATAII 6GB ist jetzt aktuell. Sehe gerade im Bild, es ist tatsache ein IDE Laufwerk. Das IDE Kabel kommt an das Mainboard, das vom Netzteil, sofern es ein 4 Pin Molex ist ans Laufwerk.

Poste bitte die Komponenten.


----------



## ada101n (21. August 2012)

Hallo, es handelt sich um diese komponenten:

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks


Jetzt fang ich an zu schrauben. 

*Ich habe folgendes gemacht:*

1) Abstandshalter in das Gehäuse Bild: 2012-08-2116.598obk9.jpg - abload.de
2) Schrauben ohne Unterscheiben benutzt Bild: 20120821_185216gilug.jpg - abload.de
3) Überall wo es möglich war die Schrauben am Mainboard fixiert Bild: 20120821_231612fva60.jpg - abload.de

Schau mal bitte nach, ob Kurzschlussgefahr besteht. Falls ja, was soll ich da genau umändern?


----------



## ich111 (21. August 2012)

Wenn du die Abstandhalter nur da wo Bohrungen im Board vorhanden sind installiert hast passts


----------



## ada101n (22. August 2012)

Habe nun folgendes Problem:

Habe Windows auf einem USB bootfähig gemacht und dann alle PC Komponenten angestöpselt.
Windows wird vom usb Stick ausgelesen und fängt an alles zu installieren. Beim ersten Versuch friert der PC bzw. die Installation bei 44% ein (Maus lässt sich nicht mehr bewegen, Installation läuft nicht weiter). Beim zweiten Versuch friert der PC bzw. die Installation bei ca. 70% ein (Maus lässt sich nicht mehr bewegen, Installation läuft nicht weiter).

Was nun?

P.s. ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich die Kabel für Power SW, Reset, LED etc. richtig angeschlossen habe. Aber der Power Knopf leuchtet, der PC geht an und lässt sich resetten


----------



## Research (22. August 2012)

Hmm,

Versuch den Stick nochmal bootfähig zu machen.

Wenn er immer noch nicht läuft, formatiere ihn zu FAT32/NTFS. Mal sehen was davon geht.

Und kauf dir für 15 Euro nen DVD-Brenner.


----------



## ada101n (22. August 2012)

Habe eben gerade einen USB-DVD Brenner (extern) angeschlossen, Installation gestartet und PC ist wieder eingefroren. Ca. bei 5% stehen geblieben...


Kann es an einem falschen Anschluss der PIN Header liegen?


----------



## target2804 (22. August 2012)

Nein
Eigentlich nicht.


----------



## ada101n (22. August 2012)

Also jetzt hats geklappt (DVD-Brenner extern). Lag aber glaub ich nicht am USB Stick.

Mögliche Fehlerquellen:

Habe zuerst die PIN Header Vertikal angeschlossen. Vorher waren sie horizontal.

Danach habe ich die Grafikkarte rein und raus gestöpselt. Des weiteren habe ich den PC zum Schluss in Stehposition gebracht. Vorher hat er auf dem Rücken gelegen. 

Ich melde mich, falls etwas nicht stimmen sollte.

Ok, ich war vielleicht 3-5 Minuten lang in Windows. Nun ist der PC erneut abgestürzt.

Dieses mal hat er vielleicht 10 Minuten durchgehalten. Habe nun die Grafikkarte + Soundkarte installiert. Bei weiteren Installationen kam es erneut zum einfrieren.


----------



## Research (22. August 2012)

Schau bitte ins Handbuch wie die Anschlüsse angesteckt werden müssen.


----------



## XE85 (22. August 2012)

@TE ... es gibt hier im Forum eine Bearbeiten Funktion für Post, doppel oder gar Tripple Posts sind daher nicht notwendig und unerwünscht.

mfg


----------



## ada101n (22. August 2012)

Hier ein Video vom auftretenden Problem:

Teil 1: 20120822 094231 - YouTube

Teil 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnUKZgqK0pI&feature=plcp

Mittlerweile ist es ja so, dass der PC ca. 10 min durchhält, bis er einfriert.

P.s. Alle Komponenten wurden neu bei Mindfactory gekauft - alle, bis auf das Gehäuse und die Grafikkarte (Radeon 6850). Kann es an der Grafikkarte liegen?


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2012)

Probier mal ob der Rechner mit nur einem RAM stabiler läuft.


----------



## Softy (22. August 2012)

Ich würde das ganze mal außerhalb des Gehäuses auf einer nichtleitenden Unterlage aufbauen (z.B. der Karton der Mainboardverpackung), und nur das notwendigste anschließen (also nur 1 RAM Riegel, nur Systemplatte, ohne Grafikkarte etc.).


----------



## ada101n (22. August 2012)

@ Softy: Wollte ich eigentlich mal versuchen. Aber wie schauts dann mit dem Anschluss des Monitors aus? Habe nicht wirklich verstanden, wo ich dann das DVI Kabel des Monitors anschließen soll. 

Mir ist eben auch folgendes aufgefallen: Ich habe im Netzteil nur ein Kabel drin wo steht "PCIe 2". Dieses habe ich dann zur Grafikkarte geführt. Vielleicht sollte ich das Ganze mit "PCIe 1" verbinden? 
Weitere Einzelheiten: 
-Verwende eine SSD
-Wie gesagt: Grafikkarte wurde vor nem Jahr einem Freund abgekauft und nie auf Funktionsfähigkeit getestet

P.s. So sieht das Ganze aus, wenn die Grafikkarte angeschlossen ist. Wo soll ich dann das DVI Kabel anschließen, damit ich alles ohne Grafikkarte testen kann?
Bild: 20120822_123541apshz.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Softy (22. August 2012)

Am Board ist doch ein DVI Anschluss  Das weiße da links


----------



## ada101n (23. August 2012)

So, ich hatte glücklicherweise momentan noch einen sekundären PC stehen. Habe jetzt eine ältere Grafikkarte (weniger Leistung, aber 1GB) eingesetzt. 

Die Grafikkarte, welche Probleme machte, habe ich in den zweiten PC eingesetzt. Nun laufen alle beide Systeme ohne Abstürze. Ich teste noch kurz, ob mir der zweite Rechner doch nicht abschmiert.

Woran könnte es dann liegen? Kann es sein, dass mir mein Netzteil, welches hier im Forum für mein System empfohlen wurde, nicht genügend Leistung bietet?
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass die eine Grafikkarte nur in meinem neuen System nicht geht und eine schwächere prima im System klar kommt?

Folgendes Netzteil zu folgenden Komponenten gekauft:

3x RAM: 4GB Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Single - Hardware,
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
Netzteil: 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks
Mainboard: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
SSD 128GB: Crucial CT128M4SSD2 128GB interne SSD-Festplatte 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
*Grafikkarte: Radeon 6850 (Sytem friert mit der Karte immer ein!). Bei der MSI N550 GTX-TI Cyclone II friert nichts ein und mein System läuft stabil*

Die Grafikkarte ist aber nicht defekt, da sie in einem anderen, schmaleren System, stabil läuft.
Wie finde ich die Ursache des Problems heraus? Ich würde auf die Leistung des Netzteils tippen?


----------



## Softy (23. August 2012)

Das Netzteil könnte höchstens defekt sein, denn von der Leistung her reicht das mehr als aus. Hier ist die Leistungsaufnahme eines viel stromfressenderen  Systems  mit einer HD6850:  Test: AMD Radeon HD 6870 und HD 6850 (Update 2) (Seite 26) - ComputerBase


----------



## Research (23. August 2012)

Tausche mal die Netzteile aus.

Vorher sag uns aber welche Komponenten das alte System hat. Vor allem das Netzteil.


----------



## Timsu (23. August 2012)

1. Warum macht ihr hier so eine Panik wegen der Abstandshalter?
Es war von Anfang an so angeschlossen, dass das Mobo nicht am Gehäuse auflag, er hat bloß anstatt der Schrauben nochmals Abstandshalter auf die Abstandshalter geschraubt. Sieht zwar nicht schön aus, aber funktioniert.


@TE:
Du kannst ja mal Linux auf ein Stick bootfähig machen, und schauen ob es da immer noch abstürzt.


----------



## ada101n (23. August 2012)

@ Timsu:

Danke für die Entwarnung. Ich war den ganzen Tag über richtig mies drauf, da ich dachte, dass ich da einen Kurzschluss gebaut hatte. 
Aber wie du bereits sagtest, hatte ich unten einen Abstandshalter bereits drinnen und habe das Mainboard mit weiteren Abstandshaltern befestigt, da ich keine anderen Schrauben hatte.

@ Research: *Das alte System:*

Grafikkarte: MSI N550 GTX-Ti Cyclone II (1GB DDR5)
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Cafalier 3
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 600W
Mainboard: MSI P6N SLI-FI, Sockel 775, nForce 650i , ATX
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 boxed, 8192kb, LGA775, 64Bit
Ram: 2GB Ram DDR2 MDT, CL5

Und wie gesagt: Als ich in das alte System die Radeon HD 6850 eingebaut habe, lief dennoch alles perfekt. Und mein neues System stürzt mit der N550 GTX-Ti überhaupt nicht mehr ab, sonder läuft perfekt.

P.s. Mein Bruder hatte glaube ich mal zum Zeitpunkt, wo das System abgeschmirt ist im Windows Fehlerprotokoll nachgeschaut und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, stand da was von Power [...] - kann mich nicht an die genaue Bezeichnung erinnern.
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Jeanboy (23. August 2012)

Das Netzteil sollte reichen... Tausch es mal mit dem neuen aus und teste, ob es dann funktioniert


----------



## Rosigatton (23. August 2012)

Moin ada101,

ich war auch mies drauf und dachte schon, ich hätte Mist gebaut. Dem war ja nicht so (schwitz ).

Die restlichen Probleme bekommst Du auch noch in den Griff  

Gruß
Rosigatton


----------



## Research (23. August 2012)

OK, wenn das Mainboard nicht nackt auflag, sondern nur die falschen Schrauben zum festziehen verwendet wurden, ist nichts passiert. Das Photo sah verdächtig nach falscher Montage aus.

So, dann tausch mal die Netzteile.

Ein Live-Linux, wie Ubuntu, dürfte einfacher und schneller sein.


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

Habe heute wieder den ganzen Tag damit verplempert und bin jetzt müde und total verzweifelt. 

Habe also das 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold gegen das Be Quiet Straight Power 600W getauscht. Wie gewohnt, ließ sich die Radeon 6850 überhaupt nicht installieren. Sowohl bei einer Win7 Installation per USB-Stick, als auch per USB-DVD-Laufwerk friert mir der PC immer ein. 

Also habe ich die Radeon 6850 wieder raus gemacht und nun die alte Cyclone II drin. Diese ging ja heute morgen noch mit dem neuen System absolut perfekt. Habe sogar ein wenig gezockt. Ist mir heute morgen nie eingefroren!
Und nun sitze ich hier und stelle fest, dass nun sogar bei der alten Grafikkarte (Cyclone II) der selbe Fehler auftritt wie bei der Radeon! 

1) Wollte Win7 mit der Cyclone II und dem alten Netzteil installieren: eingefroren bei ca. 90%
2) Wollte Win XP mit der Cyclone II und dem alten Netzteil installieren: bluescreen: 
(hier 3 Bilder vom zweiten Versuch:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=2012-08-2323.50.1224oq7.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=2012-08-2323.50.28gir72.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=2012-08-2323.50.45trol7.jpg
3) Habe nach mehreren Versuchen die Cyclone II mit dem alten Netzteil installiert! 3 Minuten später friert der PC erneut ein! Also das heißt, dass ich in Windows rein komme, dieser mir aber immer wieder einfriert.

Was soll ich tun?!


----------



## ich111 (24. August 2012)

Die Bilder sind etwas klein.

Lass mal nen Memtest (Memtest86+ Download - ComputerBase) durchlaufen. 

Generell würde ich jetzt mal vermuten das das Board einen weg hat.

Ich würde das System auch mal auf dem Mainboardkarton (nicht auf der Folie, da die leitet!), also außerhalb des Gehäuses aufbauen, evtl gibt da einen Abstandhalter zu viel oder zu wenig im Gehäuse und durch den Druck der Graka gibts nen Kurzen

Wenn es außerhalb nicht läuft dann außerhalb in der Minimalkonfiguration (keine Graka etc und nur 1 RAM Riegel)


----------



## Leckrer (24. August 2012)

Wenn du den pc mal so eingefroren stehen lässt, passiert dann nach einer Weile wieder was, oder kannst du ewig warten?

Edit: wenn du eine HDD hast habe ich da so eine Ahnung...


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

@ Ich111: Hier ein größeres Bild: Bild: 2012-08-2323.50.1224oq7.jpg - abload.de

Den Memtest mach ich morgen. 
Ich habe ja im vorigen Post unter Punkt 3 geschrieben, dass ich Windows drauf hab und das System nun im Windows Betrieb einfriert. Das ist anscheinend nur 1x zum Beginn passiert. Jetzt läuft er schon seit ner halben Stunde ohne Absturz.
Aber die Radeon 6850 habe ich bislang noch nie in meinem neuen System zum Laufen gebracht. Immer nur das Absturz-Problem. Ich werde morgen deinen Rat probieren und das Mainboard außerhalb des Gehäuses testen. Ohne Grafikkarte Radeon 6850 dürfte es klappen. Ich probiers morgen mit und ohne Radeon in Minimalfunktion. 
Kann es aber eigentlich auch an der SSD liegen? Also das mit dem Bluescreen von vorhin auf der Cyclon (welche normalerweise geht), ist sehr seltsam. Der Bluescreen kann auf dem Screenshot gelesen werden. Bild: 2012-08-2323.50.1224oq7.jpg - abload.de
Seltsam fand ich auch, dass er dieses mal manchmal sogar nicht eingefroren ist, sondern stattdessen einfach während der Installation Neustarts gemacht hat.

-Kann es ein Virus in der Grafikkarte Radeon 6850 vom Freund sein? Ist sowas möglich, dass der Virus in den Graka-Ram einwandert und dann andere Systeme infiziert?
-Kann es am Gehäuse liegen? Also vor allem am Strom-Panel (falsch eingestöpselt oder defekt)? Ist es sinnvoll, dass ich das Mainboard in mein zweites Gehäuse einbaue?

@ Leckrer: Ich benutze eine SSD und wenn das System "einfriert", dann reagieren Maus und Tastatur nicht mehr. Rein- und Rausstöpseln bringt nichts. Außerdem bleibt die Uhrzeit auf dem Desktop stehen. Von daher rede ich auch davon, dass der PC einfriert.

P.s. Alle Teile sind neu. Nur die SSD ist ca. ein halbes Jahr alt. Gebraucht sind hingegen das Gehäuse und die Radeon 6850


----------



## ich111 (24. August 2012)

Ich rufe mal die Kavallerie


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Dann mache ich mal die Vorarbeit für die Kavallerie :

Poste bitte mal CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Board, Memory, SPD) und einen CrystalDiskInfo Screenshot der SSD.

memtest86+ sollte mind. ein paar Stunden fehlerfrei laufen. Da solltest Du jeden Riegel einzeln testen, und auch mal beide Riegel zusammen.


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

Freitag, 24.08.12

6:40h: Habe gestern nach etlichen Abstürzen Win7 auf die SSD mit der Cyclon II Graka installiert. Habe keine Treiber o.ä. draufgemacht. 
Gestern ist es ja selbst einmal noch im Windows eingefroren (mit der Cyclon II!).
Erst etwas später stellte sich heraus, dass das System nicht mehr dazu neigte einzufrieren (nur bei der Cyclon II!).
Heute um 6:40h habe ich das neue System mit der Cyclon II (und dem 600W NT) erneut getestet. Keine Abstürze.
Jetzt bin ich mal auf die Idee gekommen nun, da keine Treiber installiert sind und es zu keinen Abstürzen kommt, einfach mal die Radeon 6850 einzubauen. 

6:50h: Hatte mich zuerst gefreut, dass das System ca. 10 Minuten lang nicht abgestürzt ist. Dann ist der PC erneut eingefroren (Radeon).
Habe wie immer am PC nichts gemacht und ihn im Leerlauf stehen lassen (keine Anwendungen oder Installationen etc.).

6:55h: Behalte alle Einstellungen (Hardware) bei und tausche nur das 600W Netzteil mit dem 480W Netzteil aus. 

7:03h: Betreibe nun mein neues System wieder komplett (mit 480W NT und der doofen Radeon 6850). Ich warte ab, was geschieht.

7:10h: Der PC ist erneut eingefroren. Ich mach mir erst mal einen Kaffee -_-

7:29h: Austausch der SSD gegen eine 250gb Sata II. Installation von Win7 (64Bit) mit der Radeon. Es wurde bisher immer versucht 64Bit zu installieren.

7:32h: "Windows Dateien werden expandiert (0%)". PC ist eingefroren (mit Radeon)!

7:36h: Austausch der Radeon gegen die Cyclon II. Erneuter Versuch Win7 (64Bit) auf eine Sata 2 zu installieren. Installation erfolgreich. 

7:53h: Keine Abstürze (Cyclon II)

8:04h: Bisher kein Absturz (Cyclon II)

8:05h: Austausch der Cyclon II mit der Radeon. Starten von Windows auf der vorher mit der Cyclon II verwendeten Sata II Platte. Windows gestartet. Abwarten. 

8:22h: Seltsam... Bisher keine Abstürze. Um 7:29h (siehe oben) hatte ich doch versucht Windows 7 auf die gleiche Sata II zu installieren. Das Ergebnis war ja das Einfrieren!
       Warum friert er jetzt nicht mehr ein??!

9:13h: Hmm... Dennoch verhält sich das Ganze seltsam. Nach einer gewissen Zeit ist der Monitor schwarz. Ich dachte immer, dass er in einer Art Stand-by wäre. 
       Aber eine Eingabe der Maus oder Tastatur holt ihn nicht aus dem Stand-by zurück. Ausschaltknopf einmal drücken bringt auch nichts. Bei einem Neustart (per Knopfdruck) komme ich wieder in Win7 rein. 

Ich muss jetzt aber weg. Ich probiere danach eine erneute Installation auf SSD. Dann eine Installation auf SSD mit Minimalfunktionen.
Dann mach ich auch den vorhin vorgeschlagenen Ram-Test.

*Edit:*

9:19h: Wollte gerade weg. Habe jetzt festgestellt, dass das System mit Sata II und Radeon nun wieder am einfrieren ist. Vorher hats ja noch ca. 20 Minuten gehalten. Jetzt habe ich nen Neustart gemacht und bin in Win7 rein. 5 Minuten später friert er wieder ein (Radeon 6850).

@Softy: Ich probiere es demnächst. Solltest mir aber alles erklären wie das geht. Höre davon zum ersten mal.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Und poste bitte noch die o.g. Screenshots. Vielleicht ist es ja nur ein falsch erkannter / eingestellter RAM im BIOS


----------



## Research (24. August 2012)

Lass mal ein Live-Ubuntu starten. Die reagieren sehr empfindlich auf Hardware-Schäden.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. August 2012)

ada101n schrieb:


> Jetzt fang ich an zu schrauben.
> 
> *Ich habe folgendes gemacht:*
> 
> ...


 

Bist du dir sicher, dass da kein Abstandshalter zu viel eingebaut wurde? Insbes. auf der linken Gehäuseseite bei allen vier Abstandshalter auch eine Verschraubung mit dem Motherboard möglich?

Ich würde den Tischaufbau (nicht-leitende Unterlage) außerhalb des Gehäuses ausprobieren. (Wenn ich was wichtiges überlesen habe, bitte berichtigen).

Poste bitte noch die Screenshots, die Softy genannt hat.
An welchem Port des Motherboards ist die Systemplatte angeschlossen?


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

@ Softy: Ich bräuchte eine Anleitung wie ich das mache: 





> "CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Board, Memory, SPD) und einen CrystalDiskInfo Screenshot der SSD."



@Research: Einfach die gedownloadete Ubuntu ISO auf DVD brennen und dann vom Bios aus booten?

@simpel1970: Systemplatte dürfte auf Port 2 angeschlossen sein. Aber die freezes treten ja zu 95% nur bei der Radeon auf. Ich baue jetzt mal das ganze Mainboard auf eine nicht-leitende Unterlage (Karton) und schließe alles an. Währenddessen könnt ihr mir ja sagen, ob ich die Power Panels richtig angeschlossen habe?

Hier die Gebrauchsanweisung: Bild: 2012-08-2411.44.05y8oe7.jpg - abload.de

Und hier meine Anschlussweise (NT vorrübergehend draußen, da ich es ausgebaut hatte): 
Bild: 2012-08-2411.41.00s5qwn.jpg - abload.de

Bild: 2012-08-2411.42.09aspkm.jpg - abload.de

Hier die Anschlüsse der System PIN header. Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die laut Anweisung die PINs vertikal oder horizontal haben wollen?:
Bild: 2012-08-2411.37.23zupyv.jpg - abload.de

Bild: 2012-08-2411.38.13n4obl.jpg - abload.de


*Zweites Anliegen!*

Ich habe gerade einen anderen Rat in die Tat umgesetzt: Ich habe die Graka rausgenommen und wollte das ganze über die Onboard Graka probieren. Diese geht aber gar nicht. Oder ich mache Fehler beim Anschließen. Ihr seid sicher, dass die Onboard Grafik beim System integriert ist?
Deshalb hier das Video dazu: 20120824 115317 - YouTube


*Edit:*
Meint ihr mit einem Anschluss auf einer nichtleitenden Unterlage mit Minimalfunktionen so etwas?:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4FdKur_QEU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Orizin (24. August 2012)

ada101n schrieb:


> Hier die Gebrauchsanweisung: Bild: 2012-08-2411.44.05y8oe7.jpg - abload.de
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Das Systempanel ist definitiv falsch angeschlossen.
Du hast mit deiner HDD-LED (soweit ich's erkennen kann) die Pluspole für die HD-LED und PLED verbunden. Ähnlich scheint es bei den anderen Anschlüssen an diesem Panel auch zu sein. 
Du musst die Stecker immer mit Plus- und Minuspol der entsprechenden Komponente verbinden; also in deinem Fall die Stecker um 90° drehen, sodass dein HDD-LED-Stecker die Pins "HDLED+" und "HDLED-" verbindet.


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

@Orizin: Meinst du, dass das Einfrieren des Systems daran liegen kann?


----------



## Orizin (24. August 2012)

Glaube ich zwar ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber unmöglich ist es nicht. Steck die Dinger mal richtig zusammen, lass das System auf dem Karton liegen und starte es. Schlimmste, was passieren kann, ist das Ausbleiben einer Besserung...

Mach aber auf jeden Fall für uns die erbetenen Screenshots und lass memtest laufen.
Das ganze Problem bei dir muss eingegrenzt werden und dafür muss man halt jetzt alles durchtesten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür, dass dein RAM (teilweise) defekt ist, ist recht hoch. Aber es kann auch an so ziemlich allem anderen liegen. Daher: Screenshots, Memtest, Stecker richtig anschließen und dann schaumer weiter! 

Für die Screenshots ist das einfachste der Weg über das "Snippingtool" von Win 7. Einfach im Startmenü mal eingeben und dann schau dir das Teil an. Ist absolut selbsterklärend und das solltest du auch ohne größere Probleme hinbekommen.


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

Stellst du dir das mit den PINS so vor?
Bild: testo5uhs.jpg - abload.de


Ich verstehe aber nicht ganz von was ich die Screenshots machen soll? Wo finde ich die jew. Daten? Und wo kriege ich den Memtest nochmal her?

*Edit*

Hatte das System jetzt aufm Karton laufen. Es war nur 1 RAM drin und die Radeon 6850. Habe Win7 auf ne Sata II installiert und war vll. 10 Minuten in Windows. Ist jetzt erneut eingefroren.

Hast du das Video schon gesehen? Die Onboard Grafik scheint nicht zu gehn. Es kommt ein lautes piepen. Ich glaube, dass mir gesagt wurde, dass ich eine Onboard Grafik habe.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4izAv7TtDFM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Research (24. August 2012)

@Research: Einfach die gedownloadete Ubuntu ISO auf DVD brennen und dann vom Bios aus booten?

Jepp.

Funktioniert die Druck/S-Abf-Taste (Screenshoot) plus in Paint einfügen nicht mehr?

Systempannel: So müsste es gehen. Wobei alle quer sein sollten. Ist so aber auch ok da alle je einen Ground brauchen. Es ist dabei egal welcher.

Edit: Ja, das Ding hat eine OnBoard-Grafik. Ist diese auch eingeschaltet?

Bau mal den PC komplett auseinander und neu zusammen. Beim Mainboard guck bitte das die Schrauben nur dort ein gedreht sind wo auch ATX dran steht. (Also dort wo auch das MoBo Löcher hat.)

Resette dann mal das BIOS (Batterie raus und nach einer Minute wieder rein)

Zum Video: Merkwürdiges Piepen, mal nach dem Code im Netz suchen.
Die Festplatte falsch herum laufen lassen? K.A. Ob das so geht...
Auch will mir das Verhalten der Lüfter nicht gefallen...


----------



## Orizin (24. August 2012)

ada101n schrieb:


> Stellst du dir das mit den PINS so vor?
> Bild: testo5uhs.jpg - abload.de


 
Sieht gut aus. Die beiden anderen _könntest_ du ebenfalls noch drehen, aber das ist nicht zwingend erforderlich!




			
				Research schrieb:
			
		

> Funktioniert die Druck/S-Abf-Taste plus in Paint einfügen nicht mehr



Doch. Der Weg über's Snippingtool ist nur eine Spur eleganter


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

Info: Habe jetzt mal den RAM Riegel gegen einen anderen gewechselt und die HDD LED PIN korrigiert. Nun schaue ich, ob er wieder einfriert.

Ich habe mittlerweile memtest aufn USB Stick gemacht und werde es demnächst testen. Softy hatte folgendes geschrieben 





> Poste bitte mal CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Board, Memory, SPD) und einen CrystalDiskInfo Screenshot der SSD.


*Wo finde ich die Reiter CPU, Board, Memory, SPD und Crystaldiskinfo?*


----------



## soth (24. August 2012)

Reiter CPU, Board, Memory und SPD findest du in CPU-Z

Crystaldiskinfo ist ein eigenes Programm


----------



## ich111 (24. August 2012)

Das sind die "Tabs" von CPU-Z. Mach einfach von jedem (außer about) einen Screenshot. Crystal Disk Info ist ein anderes Programm: CrystalDiskInfo - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Orizin (24. August 2012)

Musst dir CPU-Z runterladen und installieren. Sobald du das Programm ausführst, findest du die entsprechenden Reiter (mit Ausnahme von Crystaldiskinfo) in diesem Programm und kann die entsprechenden Screenshots ziehen.

Crystaldiskinfo ist ein eigenständiges Programm, das du dir runterladen und ausführen musst.


Edith: Ooookay... Drei mit dem gleichen Gedanken und dem gleichen Absendezeitpunkt... Glückwunsch!


----------



## Timsu (24. August 2012)

Ich denke es ist ein Hardwaredefekt:
In für mich absteigender Wahrscheinlichkeit:
Festplatte
Ram
Motherboard


----------



## simpel1970 (24. August 2012)

Von beiden Screenshots mit dem Snipping Tool machen (Screenshots erstellen mit dem Snipping Tool).
Nach dem Starten von CPU-Z siehst du dann gleich auch die verschiedenen Reiter, die Zugang zu den jeweiligen Infos bieten.

Allerdings sollte der Start ohne Grafikkarte klappen. Teste vielleicht zunächst mal den Tischaufbau, so wie in dem von dir verlinkten Video zu sehen ist (auf dem Motherboard-Karton).


----------



## Research (24. August 2012)

Guck mal ob jemand in der Nähe abrufbar ist: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Der soll mal ein Auge draufwerfen.


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

Habe jetzt CPU-Z getestet. Muss ich die Crystaldiskinfo auch ausführen, wenn ich gerade eine SATA II betreibe? Aber ich würde einen Festplattendefekt fast ausschließen. Denn ich hatte ja zuerst eine SSD, dann eine SataII (250gb) und jetzt eine SataII(80gb).

Hier die Screenshots:



Bild: cachesneemk.png - abload.de
Bild: cpuusdq4.png - abload.de
Bild: graphicsf9ey4.png - abload.de
Bild: mainboardrjcq8.png - abload.de
Bild: memorydsclw.png - abload.de
Bild: spd5re2b.png - abload.de


Memtest ist gerade am laufen.

Aber hat mir bisher noch niemand erklärt, weshalb ein START ohne Grafikkarte unmöglich ist (starkes piepen). In dem Video seht ihr ja, dass es nicht klappt:
20120824 115317 - YouTube


----------



## Orizin (24. August 2012)

Was für ein Piepen spuckt der Rechner denn aus? Zur Erklärung: Die Piepcodes des BIOS (heute ja richtigerweise UEFI...) geben einen Aufschluss darüber, wo der Fehler liegt. Wichtig ist nun, was es für Piepslaute sind (lang oder kurz) und wieviele es sind und in welcher Reihenfolge die Piepslaute kommen (Anzahl, Länge Reihenfolge).


Zu deinen Screens:
Hast du nur einen DIMM im Mainboard installiert? Es wird im Speicherinterface nur ein Slot als aktiv (und damit auch "nur" Single-Chanel) angezeigt.


*EDIT:* Dass dein PC ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte nicht startet, ist kein Wunder. Das Zauberwort heißt hier "Xeon". Die Xeon-CPUs sind gut, keine Frage, allerdings besitzen sie keine iGPU (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege). Entsprechend wird der Peipcode deines BIOS ein Hinweis darauf sein, dass du keine Grafikkarte installiert hast. Entsprechend müssen wir den Fehler, falls er an der GraKa liegen sollte, durch Tests mit einer anderen, intakten Grafikkarte ausschließen.
Allerdings sagtest du ja bereits, dass die Bluescreens auch mit der Nvidia-Karte auftreten, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Achso, Du hast den Xeon  Ja, der hat keine IGP. Sorry, ich dachte Du hast einen i5 oder i7.

Die Einstellungen des RAM passen 

Aber die Grafikkarte ist nur mit 4 lanes (statt 16 lanes) angebunden. Das könnte ein defekter PCIe x16 Slot sein  Kannst Du nochmal einen Screenshot posten mit der anderen Grafikkarte drin (Reiter Mainboard).

Damit der Xeon einwandfrei läuft, ist meist ein aktuelles BIOS notwendig. Daher solltest Du unbedingt von Version 1.1 auf 1.30 updaten:  ASRock > Products > Motherboard > H77 Pro4/MVP > Download

Dann sollte die Kiste rennen 

Also, to-do Liste :
1. BIOS Updaten
2. Bitte CPU-Z Screenshot (Reiter Mainboard) posten.

@Orizin
Es gibt auch Xeons mit IGP, z.B. den Xeon E3-1235


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

@ Orizin: Piepton kann man im Video hören (Habe extra aufgenommen, auf PC transportiert und dann bei youtube geuploadet). dann könnt ihr das Piepen ja auch hören. Aber steht ja nun (hoffentlich) fest, dass es am Xeon liegt.

Habe derzeit nur einen einzigen RAM Baustein drin.

Der Bluescreen ist an der Cyclone II nur ein einziges Mal aufgetreten. Und nur ein einziges mal ist der PC abgeschmiert.
Allerdings habe ich ja noch eine Art Backup PC. Hatte mal einen ganzen Tag lang die Cyclon II in dem Xeon System und die Radeon im Backup System. Lief den ganzen Tag lang an beiden PC's wie geschmiert.

@ Softy: 

Bios update ist ja jetzt möglich, da Win7 endlich drauf ist. Aber es gab ja hunderte male das Problem, dass er mitten in der Installation einfriert.
Werde aber trotzdem mal ein Update machen.

Momentan läuft noch Memtest (über 30 Minuten), was mich wundert. Vielleicht liegts ja wirklich an der nicht-leitenden Unterlage? Ich warte den Memtest ab und zeig ihn euch. Danach baue ich mal die Cyclon II ein und poste einen Screenshot von Mainboard Daten (CPU-Z).


*Edit*

Wie lange soll ich den Memtest laufen lassen?


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Wenn der Rechner eh wackelig läuft, würde ich das BIOS Update nicht unter Windows machen. Wenn die Kiste während des  Update Vorgangs abschmiert, kann man das Board danach im schlimmsten Fall wegwerfen. Daher das Update am besten auf einen USB-Stick ziehen und dann darüber updaten (Instant Flash).

Memtest sollte mind. ein paar Stunden laufen, besser über nacht, um ein einigermaßen zuverlässiges Ergebnis zu liefern. Aber eigentlich kannst Du den memtest abbrechen, ich bin mir sicher, dass es am veralteten BIOS liegt.


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

So, habe jetzt die Radeon gegen die Cyclon II einfach nur ausgetauscht.


Hier alle CPU-Z Reiter:

Bild: cachesncpva.png - abload.de
Bild: cpu7nrh0.png - abload.de
Bild: graphics40q0k.png - abload.de
Bild: mainboard94q5l.png - abload.de
Bild: memory3xo8u.png - abload.de
Bild: spducraz.png - abload.de


Schau mal bitt unter Mainboard, ob das jetzt normal ist?


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Ja, die Grafikkarte ist jetzt mit 16 lanes angebunden. Vielleicht liegt es doch an der AMD Karte  Aber mit der nvidia Karte ist der Rechner auch schon abgestürzt, oder? 

In dem Fall müsste es dann doch am BIOS liegen.


----------



## Orizin (24. August 2012)

Sieht besser aus. Jedenfalls ist die grafikkarte mit voller Bandbreite angebunden. 

Alles andere muss man jetzt schauen. Ob's wirklich am BIOS liegt? Mag sein. Aber bin da nicht von überzeugt. Daher werf ich nochmal ne alte frage auf: sind alle Abstandhalter in deinem Case auch an stellen, wo man sie verschrauben kann? Nicht dass da doch einer Nennungen verursacht... Lieber da einmal zu vorsichtig gewesen, als am Ende sowas übersehen...


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Orizin schrieb:


> Ob's wirklich am BIOS liegt? Mag sein. Aber bin da nicht von überzeugt.



Den Fall hatten wir schon öfter hier. Und beim Update von 1.10 auf 1.20 steht "Update CPU-Code" dabei, das deutet auch darauf hin.


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

Erst mal das vorläufige Testergebnis von Memtest:
Bild: 2012-08-2420.54.580mrjr.jpg - abload.de
Aber ich habe ja wie gesagt vorhin (als er eingefroren ist) auch die RAM Bausteine gewechselt.


Hier noch mal das Foto zu den Abstandshaltern. Wie ihr seht, sind hier noch viel mehr Bohrungen im Gehäuse, wo Abstandshalterungen drauf könnten. Was genau soll ich jetzt hier prüfen?:
Bild: ierv6.jpg - abload.de

Und da das System jetzt anscheinend nicht einfrieren möchte, probier ichs gleich nochmal mit der SSD + Radeon (das Problemkind).


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Da scheint ein Abstandshalter zuviel eingebaut (links). Du musst halt nur prüfen, dass pro Schraubenloch im Mainboard ein Abstandshalter eingebaut ist, und nicht einer zuviel. Denn da liegt sonst das Board auf und es kann einen Kurzschluss geben.


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

Ok, vielleicht liegts ja echt an den Abstandshaltern.

Währenddessen installiere ich gerade Win7 auf die SSD mit der Radeon. Danach mache ich mal die Treiber von der Radeon drauf und starte CPU-Z und schaue im Reiter Mainboard nach, obs jetzt 16 von 16 sind.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Mach doch zwischendurch mal das BIOS Update


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

Beim Windows Install-Schritt "Installation wird abgeschlossen", ist der PC ausgegangen (mit der Radeon + SSD).
Danach habe ich ihn wieder angemacht, woraufhin folgende Fehlermeldung erscheint:
Bild: 2012-08-2421.46.29p4r72.jpg - abload.de

Nun versuche ich den gleichen Schritt mit der Cyclon II + SSD. 
Ich wette, dass er gleich Win7 installieren wird und nicht mehr abstürzt.


Währenddessen kannst du mir ja schon mal erklären wie das mit dem BIOS Update geht. Habe ich noch nie gemacht.

Danke


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2012)

Kurze zwischenfrage ....wie groß ist die partition in der du versuchst Win 7 drauf zumachen (Die meldung ist identisch mit der die ich bekomme wenn nicht genug Platz in der partition ist )


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Kurze zwischenfrage ....wie groß ist die partition in der du versuchst Win 7 drauf zumachen (Die meldung ist identisch mit der die ich bekomme wenn nicht genug Platz in der partition ist )


 
Er hat Windows auf die 100MB Partition installiert die Windows 7 automatisch erstellt.


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

@Threshold: Ne, habe ich nicht. Ich lösche nämlich vorher immer beide Partitionen. Daraufhin werden beide zusammengeführt, woraufhin ich Win7 installieren kann.

Mittlerweile habe ich Win7 wieder installiert mit der Cyclon II + SSD (128GB). Bisher kein Absturz. Nun installiere ich mal alle Treiber.

@Threshold: Findest du es nicht auffällig, dass CPU-Z im Reiter "Mainboard" mit der Radeon immer 4 von 16 Lanes zeigt, währenddessen es bei der Cyclon II immer 16 von 16 Lanes sind?



Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand erklärt, wie ich den BIOS Update drauf mache und ob ich den BIOS Update im jetzigen System mit der Cyclone II + SSD machen kann und nicht in umgekehrter Reihenfolge mit der Radeon?


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

ada101n schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand erklärt, wie ich den BIOS Update drauf mache



1. BIOS runterladen (instant flash) und entpacken
2. BIOS auf einen USB Stick kopieren
3. Rechner neu starten (USB Stick muss eingesteckt sein)
4. ins BIOS
5. unter "advanced" --> "instant flash" auswählen
6. USB Stick auswählen
7. beten


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2012)

Darf ich mal kurz nachfragen welches Board du hast ?

Der CPU-z reiter sagt zwar aus mit wieviel Lanes die Karte anbindet aber nicht ob 1.1 , 2.0 oder 3.0 was viel interresanter wäre .
Im übrigen erkennt CPU-z auch nicht wenn der Pci-e runtertaktet bzw das er deswegen nur mit x4 angebunden ist (würde erklären warum bei CPU-z nur x4 steht)

Installiere mal GPU-z und ganz wichtig um dann auch zu erkennen wie die Karte angebunden ist auf das Fragezeichen klicken um den Rendertest zu starten damit der slot hochtaktet 

GPU-Z 0.6.4 zum Download bereit: Support der GTX 660 Ti, GTX 650, GTX 610 und GTX680M


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2012)

4 Lanes reichen auch. Einfach mal die Ansprüche herunterfahren.


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

Also ich habe die Cyclone II mit SSD + Win7 installiert. Klappt alles wunderbar. Habe jetzt auch die Grafikktreiber drauf und CPU-Z zeigt 16 von 16 lanes. Läuft alles prima. Aber natürlich nur mit der Cyclon II und nicht mit der Radeon !!

@Softy: Kannste mir den Downloadlink gleich dazu geben?

@True Monkey: Mein Board: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

ada101n schrieb:


> @Softy: Kannste mir den Downloadlink gleich dazu geben?



ASRock > Products > Motherboard > H77 Pro4/MVP > Download


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

Bevor ich was falsch mache: Folgender Download?



> "1.30	5/23/2012
> 
> Instant Flash	4.55MB
> 
> ...


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Passt


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2012)

Okay ....das board hat Pcie 3.0 und der slot taktet dann auch runter 

Mach mal GPU-z drauf und starte dann den Render Test


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

Also das System läuft mit der Cyclon II wie geschmiert.

So, BIOS Update installiert. Bin in Wi7 drin.
Was soll ich jetzt probieren?

P.s. bleibt der BIOS Update ab jetzt immer drauf? Oder wird er gelöscht, wenn ich meine Festplatte lösche und ein neues Win7 drauf mache?


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

ada101n schrieb:


> P.s. bleibt der BIOS Update ab jetzt immer drauf? Oder wird er gelöscht, wenn ich meine Festplatte lösche und ein neues Win7 drauf mache?



Das BIOS Update bleibt für immer, egal was Du mit der Festplatte machst.

Ich würde jetzt mal die AMD Karte einbauen, und schauen, ob es stabil läuft. Aber vielleicht hat True vorher noch eine andere Idee?


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

@ True Monkey: Soll ich das an der Radeon oder der Cyclon II testen? Ich mache aber ganz kurz das mit dem BIOS zu Ende (also Softys Instruktionen).


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

@ Softy: Wie mache ich es denn jetzt, dass ich die AMD einbaue und dann Win7 starte? Hatte ja zuvor schon die Nvidia Treiber installiert. Soll ich da vll. zuerst alle Treiber wieder deinstallieren und dann die AMD einbauen?


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2012)

Steck mal die radeon rein ...installiere einen treiber und GPU-z 

GPU-Z 0.6.4 zum Download bereit: Support der GTX 660 Ti, GTX 650, GTX 610 und GTX680M

Starte dann mal GPU-z und klick auf das Fragezeichen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und dann auf "Start Render Test"

So siehst du wie die radeon wirklich angebunden ist 

edit: 

sollte dann so aussehen nur das bei dir dann 3.0 stehen sollte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmxforever (24. August 2012)

Bitte, bitte, bitte.....gib auf und lass dir von jemandem vor Ort zur Hand gehen und wenn's zur Not ein PC-Laden ist, aber noch weniger Ahnung von Software geschweige denn Hardware hat nur meine Mutter.

Respekt für alle die noch nicht die Nerven weggeschmissen haben, aber für mich ist das hier wie die praktische Führerscheinprüfung eines Blinden.

Sorry, aber so easy wie Lego spielen, ist ein Computerzusammenbau auch wieder nicht und für meinen Geschmack machst du das zum allerersten Mal und das mal komplett ohne irgendein Grundwissen.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

dmxforever schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte, bitte.....gib auf und lass dir von jemandem vor Ort zur Hand gehen und wenn's zur Not ein PC-Laden ist, aber noch weniger Ahnung von Software geschweige denn Hardware hat nur meine Mutter.
> 
> Respekt für alle die noch nicht die Nerven weggeschmissen haben, aber für mich ist das hier wie die praktische Führerscheinprüfung eines Blinden.
> 
> Sorry, aber so easy wie Lego spielen, ist ein Computerzusammenbau auch wieder nicht und für meinen Geschmack machst du das zum allerersten Mal und das mal komplett ohne irgendein Grundwissen.



Was soll denn dieser überhebliche Scheiß?  So einen Quark kannst Du echt stecken lassen.


----------



## dmxforever (24. August 2012)

Naja, anscheinend ist es ja besser so lange zuzusehen bis durch das ewige Hin und Her und ein fehlerhaftes Umsetzen der Tipps, mangels Wissen, wirklich etwas kaputt geht.

Irgendwann muss man sich selbst eingestehen, dass man von etwas nicht genug Ahnung hat.


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt versucht GPU-Z zu testen.
Bild: 1xcie1.png - abload.de
Bild: 2odi61.png - abload.de

Er braucht aber irgendein file und muss dieses downloaden. Also habe ich das LAN Kabel rein getan und festgestellt, dass ich keine Internetverbindung bekomme. Egal was ich tue. Egal ob Neustart oder rein und rausstöpseln. Keine Internetverbindung.

Sollte ich vll. zunächst die Mainboard Trieber installieren?

@dmxforever: Wir sind dem Problem auf die Schliche gekommen.
Außerdem bin ich dankbar hierfür. Ich habe in den 3 Tagen bastelei im Hard- und Softwarebereich enorm viel gelernt. Außerdem bin ich schon seit 3 Tagen wirklich so geduldig gewesen und habe nie aufgegeben. Warum ausgerechnet jetzt, wo wir doch merken, dass es vll. an der NVIDIA liege könnte?


----------



## dmxforever (24. August 2012)

DirectX-Endbenutzer-Runtime - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details will GPU-Z installieren


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2012)

passt ...die Karte ist mit 2.0 x16 angebunden so wie es sein soll  (3.0 kann die karte ja gar nicht fehler meinerseits )

jepp installiere mal die Mainboard treiber ...zumindest den lan treiber


----------



## Orizin (24. August 2012)

Internet kann nur funktionieren, wenn die Treiber des Ethernetports installiert sind. Diese sind auf der CD deines mainboards enthalten. Zusammen mit vielen anderen. 

Ich wurde dir Raten, die mainboardtreiber direkt zu installieren. Sollte nach dem System das erste sein. Selbst die Grafikkarte könnte warten...


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Dann musst Du den LAN Treiber installieren (Realtek Lan Driver)

edit: Aaah, es wird ruhiger. Das heißt, der TE schläft, hat den Rechner aus dem Fenster geworfen oder zockt gerade. Ich hoffe letzteres und bin erstmal


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

So, habe es ca. 3 Minuten lang laufen lassen: 

Hier ein Screen: Bild: 4bgklt.png - abload.de

Warum steht da bei mir jetzt 2.0 und nicht 3.0?

P.s. bisher ist er kein einziges mal abgeschmiert! (Wichtige Änderungen waren das BIOS Update sowie die nicht leitende Unterlage - da ja ein Abstandshalter zu viel gewesen war-)


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Das mit PCIe 2.0 passt schon so  Die Karte kann kein PCI 3.0. True hat wohl etwas zu tief ins Glas geschaut 

Was sagt den CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard)?


----------



## Orizin (24. August 2012)

Die hd6000er Serie kann nur pcie2.0 nutzen. Erst die 7000er Serie kann den 3.0er Standard nutzen. Von daher ist die 2.0 vollkommen in Ordnung!


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

Cool, CPU-Z zeigt im Mainboard Reiter, dass es 16 von 16 lanes hat!? Woran liegt das jetzt? Vielleicht doch am BIOS Update?

Der ultimative Test ob das System einwandfrei funktioniert wäre jetzt, dass ich Win7 zusammen mit der SSD + Radeon installiere (mit Bios Update und nicht leitender Unterlage)! Früher ist es ja IMMER abgeschmiert. Soll ich es mal probieren? Oder habt ihr noch ein paar andere Programme mit denen ich vorher was testen sollte?


----------



## dmxforever (24. August 2012)

ada101n schrieb:


> ...sowie die nicht leitende Unterlage - da ja ein Abstandshalter zu viel gewesen war-)


 Eigentlich hast du nicht zuviele Abstandshalter montiert. 4 links und 3 rechts passt schon.

Siehe Bildchen...

http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/H77 Pro4MVP(m).jpghttp://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/H77 Pro4MVP(m).jpg


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Das klingt sehr gut  Ich denke schon, dass es am veralteten BIOS lag. Wenn der Absturz reproduzierbar war, würde ich jetzt genau das versuchen, also Windows mit SSD und AMD Karte. Ich drücke die Daumen


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

Ich bin eben an den PC (dort war nur CPU-Z an). Hab noch nicht mal die Maus angefasst, schon springt mir ein Bluescreen ins Gesicht :

Bild: 2012-08-2423.32.585iko9.jpg - abload.de

*Edit:*
Habe einen Neustart gemacht. Bin in Windoof 7 drin und das System tut nun wieder so, als ob es keinen an der Macke hätte.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Schade 

Dann würde ich als nächstes einen BIOS Reset machen, dann den Aufbau in Minimalkonfiguration außerhalb des Gehäuses und den RAM mit memtest86+ testen.

edit: Probiers erst mal mit dem BIOS Reset, also Rechner vom Netz, BIOS Batterie raus, Gehäuse Ein/Ausschalter ein paar mal drücken, ein paar Minuten warten, BIOS Batterie wieder rein, neu starten.


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

> Dann würde ich als nächstes einen BIOS Reset machen, dann den Aufbau in Minimalkonfiguration außerhalb des Gehäuses und den RAM mit memtest86+ testen.



Also ich habe ja immer noch den PC außerhalb des Gehäuses und mit nur einem RAM Baustein. 

Momentan bin ich ja in Win7 drin und er tut so, als ob er stabil laufen würde (bisher kein freeze).

Sollte ich vielleicht, damit ich die Wartezeiten des Memtest umgehe, einfach einen anderen RAM Baustein reintuen?



> edit: Probiers erst mal mit dem BIOS Reset, also Rechner vom Netz, BIOS Batterie raus, Gehäuse Ein/Ausschalter ein paar mal drücken, ein paar Minuten warten, BIOS Batterie wieder rein, neu starten.



Wo finde ich denn die BIOS Batterie? Und welche Gefahren birgt ein BIOS reset? Was ist ,wenn er mitten im BIOS Reset abschmiert?


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2012)

Bravo, jetzt fängt er wieder nach dem ganz alten Schema abzuschmieren. Also ich mache nichts am PC und er freezed einfach ein


----------



## Softy (25. August 2012)

Das hier ist die BIOS Batterie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein BIOS Reset ist nicht gefährlich, denn der Rechner ist ja währenddessen nicht am Strom angeschlossen. Hier gibt es Anleitungen: bios reset - YouTube

Ja, probier auch mal den anderen RAM Riegel, und auch mal alle RAM-Slots durchprobieren.


----------



## ada101n (25. August 2012)

Sorry, ich geh schlafen. Habe vorhin einen anderen Ram in einen anderen Slot gesteckt. Bisher kein freeze.

Morgen probier ich BIOS reset + Memtest


----------



## ada101n (25. August 2012)

Samstag 25.08.12:

Heute morgen hatte ich eine Zeit lang den PC am laufen. Nach einer gewissen Zeit schaltet sich der PC selbstständig ab (obwohl Energiesparoptionen ausgeschaltet waren). Es scheint sich nicht um die Energiesparoption zu handeln, sondern um eine Art Crash im Sinne eines Herunterfahrens. Dabei habe ich ja dieses Mal einen anderen Ram in einen anderen Slot gesteckt. Somit scheinen mir die Rams nicht defekt zu sein.

Dennoch habe ich derweil den Memtest ca. 1h am laufen. Wie lange soll ich ihn noch anlassen, damit der Defekt der Ram Bausteine oder Ram Slots gänzlich auszuschließen ist?


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

Einen RAM Fehler kannst du auch trotz guter Tests nicht ausschließen.
Hast du nur einen Riegel benutzt?


----------



## ada101n (25. August 2012)

Ich benutze derzeit nur einen Ram Riegel. 

So sieht das zusammengeschraubte System außerhalb des Gehäuses derzeit aus:

Mögliche Fehlerquellen die mir persönlich noch einfallen würden:

-Das PC Gehäuse (Ebay-Kauf) macht Kurzschlüsse?
-Beim Einsetzen des Prozessor habe ich auf der Oberseite einen sichtbaren Fingerabdruck hinterlassen


-> Wie lange soll ich den Memtest machen?
-> Nach dem Memtest und BIOS Reset werde ich zuerst die Radeon auf freezes testen. Falls diese immer noch vorhanden sind, baue ich wieder die Cyclone II ein und schaue, ob dort freezes auftauchen. Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich ja die Radeon von einem Freund gekauft und nie auf Funktionsfähigkeit getestet.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

Es wäre schon nicht schlecht wenn du die Radeon an einem anderen Rechner testen könntest.


----------



## ada101n (25. August 2012)

So, hier nun das Bild vom System:

Bild: 2012-08-2517.31.18rkbac.jpg - abload.de


*Wie lange soll ich dem Memtest laufen lassen?*

Nach dem Memtest und nach dem Bios Reset, tue ich die Radeon in meinen Backup PC (Quad-Core) und die Cyclone II in das neue Xeon System (das Problemkind).


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

Du kansnt den Mem Test einige Stunden lang laufen lassen.


----------



## ada101n (25. August 2012)

Memtest ist über 1,5h gelaufen. Nun wollte ich sehen, obs Probleme mitm Memtest gab. Bin an den PC und hab festgestellt, dass er aus ist.

Kann ich nachträglich irgendwo nachlesen, wo es zu Problemen kam? Kann ich im Memtest ein Fehlerprotokoll einsehen? *Falls ja, wie mache ich das?*

Was haltet ihr vom Windows Fehlerprotokoll? Lohnt es sich da reinzuschauen? *Falls ja, wo rufe ich das noch mal auf?*


----------



## ada101n (25. August 2012)

Also so etwas wie Windows Fehlerprotokoll (Computer->Rechtsklick->Verwalten->Ereignisanzeige): *Ereignistyp "Kritisch" in letzten "24 h" ein Mal: Ereignis ID 41 -> Quelle "Kernel Power"*

Wie gehen wir weiter vor? Was kann man noch machen? Warum ist der Memtest abgestürzt - kann ich eine Art Fehlerprotokoll des Memtests aufrufen?


----------



## Softy (25. August 2012)

Das ist eine ganz allgemeine Fehlermeldung, die nicht viel aussagt. Taucht denn ein Bluescreen auf? Wenn ja, kannst Du den auswerten:

Bluescreen Viewer – Bluescreen analysieren leicht gemacht - ITler.NET - Der Blog für ITler und Sysadmins


----------



## ada101n (25. August 2012)

Nein, es taucht kein Bluescreen auf. Waren wieder die typischen freezes.

Ich schaue gerade wie lange das System (Radeon+SSD+Xeon) hält, nachdem ich den BIOS Reset gemacht habe. Was hattest du dir eigentlich vom Bios reset erhofft? Vielleicht, dass das Bios Update wirksam wird? 

Ich teste den PC mal ausgiebig, indem ich Leistung von ihm fordere. Mal schauen, ob er mir auch jetzt abstürzt.


----------



## Softy (25. August 2012)

ada101n schrieb:


> Was hattest du dir eigentlich vom Bios reset erhofft? Vielleicht, dass das Bios Update wirksam wird?



Der BIOS Chip speichert die  Daten des Bios. Durch den Reset wird die Stromzufuhr unterbrochen und alle Änderungen werden "vergessen" und alle Einstellungen zurückgesetzt.


----------



## ada101n (25. August 2012)

> Der BIOS Chip speichert die Daten des Bios. Durch den Reset wird die Stromzufuhr unterbrochen und alle Änderungen werden "vergessen" und alle Einstellungen zurückgesetzt.



Heißt das dann im Klartext, dass das BIOS Update wieder rückgängig gemacht wurde?

Also ich teste jetzt mal "3dMark" und schaue, ob es einfriert.


----------



## Softy (25. August 2012)

Das BIOS Update bleibt, es werden nur alle Einstellungen gelöscht und auf die Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt. 

Ich drücke (mal wieder ) die Daumen


----------



## ada101n (25. August 2012)

Also habe schon vor langer Zeit 3d Mark fertig getestet. Kein Absturz. 
Auch jetzt (nach ca. 2h Betriebszeit) kein Absturz.

Soll ich jetzt mal versuchen die win7 64 bit zusammen mit der SSD und der Radeon zu installieren? Früher ist es ja hierbei immer zu freezes gekommen. Oder soll ich jetzt noch was anderes testen, bevor ich das scheinbar stabile System wieder verlasse?


----------



## Softy (25. August 2012)

Welche Kombination ist denn die jetzt im Moment stabile?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. August 2012)

So wie ich das verstehe, die mit der GeForce


----------



## ada101n (25. August 2012)

SSD 128GB
Radeon
Xeon
Asrock H77
480W BeQuiet
1x RAM Corsair

alles außerhalb des Gehäuses (auf Karton)

Seitdem ich das BIOS Update gemacht habe, sind die freezes seltener. Seit dem Bios reset hatte ich noch keinen freeze.

Ich probier gleich mal die altbekannte Situation (Win7 Installation + SSD + Radeon). Mal schauen, ob das System hält.


----------



## Softy (25. August 2012)

Ja, das klingt doch schonmal nicht schlecht 

Jetzt ist es natürlich wichtig, dass Du immer nur eine Komponente änderst, um die Fehlerquelle möglichst gut eingrenzen zu können. Also erst wieder eine weitere Änderung vornehmen, wenn der Rechner stabil läuft.


----------



## ada101n (25. August 2012)

So, Win7 +SSD + Radeon erfolgreich und ohne freeze installiert. Jetzt schalte ich die Energiesparoptionen aus und lass ihn eine Weile stehen. Danach mache ich alle Treiber drauf und schaue, ob er immer noch hält.


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2012)

Hoffe es wird so langsam was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (26. August 2012)

Ich beobachte das immer noch. Sehr interessant.

Danach das System mit Stabilitätstests laufen lassen (Furmark+ Coredamage).


----------



## Softy (26. August 2012)

Ja, ach das wird schon, ich bin da zuversichtlich


----------



## ada101n (26. August 2012)

Ich war mir absolut sicher, dass das System läuft. Habe Win7 (64 Bit) + SSD + Radeon installiert. Zwischenzeitlich laufen lassen. Kein freeze. Danach Maiboard Treiber installiert. Kein freeze. Grafiktreiber und Soundtreiber installiert. Kein freeze. 

Danach wollte ich weitere Software installieren. Habe damit noch nicht begonnen. Weder Downloads noch Installationen gestartet. Plötzlicher Freeze 10 Sekunden nach Systemstart. Während ich hier schreibe, ist aus dem freeze ein Ausschalten geworden. PC ist aus, drehen sich keine Ventilatoren mehr...

P.s. Ich hatte vorher fälschlicherweise eine 32Bit Version installiert, da ich die 64Bit CD nicht mehr gefunden hatte. Kann es am 64 Bit Win7 liegen?
Was haltet ihr von dem Gedanken, dass das Gehäuse ne Macke hat und die PINS zum Ein- und Ausschalten eine Art Kurzschluss herbeiführen?


Was könnte ich jetzt noch ausprobieren? Vielleicht CrystalDiskinfo an der SSD oder den dritten Ram Riegel in den zweiten Slot tun?


----------



## ada101n (26. August 2012)

So, wieder in Windoof rein und wieder ein freeze.


----------



## ada101n (26. August 2012)

1:36h wieder das gleiche Spielchen. Installation von Windows 7 bei 56%. Dann kommt der altbekannte Freeze!
Jetzt nehm ich mal die SSD raus und probiers an einer SATA II 80GB

*Edit:* Nein, zuerst wieder den alten RAM Baustein an den alten Slot rein (so wie das System vor etwa einer Stunde stabil lief). Dann noch mal der Versuch SSD+Radeon+Win7

*P.s*. Bei AMD steht unter System-Voraussetzungen 





> "Netzteil mit 500 Watt oder mehr empfohlen"




*Edit:*

1:53h: Ram Baustein des vorher stabilen Systems wieder in den selben Slot gesteckt. Win7 (64Bit) erfolgreich installiert.
2:10h: Erfolgreiche Installation des Mainboard Treibers *(Notiz: Ich benutze die mitgelieferte CD-Rom mit vielleicht veralteten Treibern!)*
2:19h: Erfolgreiche Installation des Grafikkarten Treibers (Notiz: Ich benutze folgenden Treiber für die Radeon 6850: http://www.chip.de/downloads/ATI-Catalyst-Suite-fuer-Vista-Windows-7_8-64-Bit_24006402.html)

System läuft bisher stabil.

CrystalDiskInfo an der SSD zeigt Zustand gut (100%) an.

2:25h: Entweder beim gleichzeitigen Einstecken des LAN-Kabels oder aber schon kurz zuvor kam der erste *freeze*.
2:26h aus dem* freeze *wurde ein *Bluescreen* (welcher wieder verschwand). Es folgte ein automatischer Neustart.


2:30h: Einlegen der Win7 32 Bit DVD-Rom. Versuch der Installation in Kombination mit dem "sicheren" Ram Baustein im selben Slot + SSD + Radeon. *Freeze* beim Erscheinen des ersten blauen Windoof Hintergrunds.
2:36h: Erneuter Versuch der Installation von Win7 32 Bit wegen *freeze* gleich zu Beginn misslungen.
2:40h: Erneuter *Freeze* bei Win7 32 Bit Installation

2:55h  SSD gegen 80GB Sata II getauscht. Versuch Win7 32 Bit mit Radeon.* Freeze* bei 3%


Ich geh jetzt erst einmal schlafen -_-

Meint ihr, dass ich die Treiber der Mainboard Install-CD erneuern sollte? Ich bitte euch um eine Empfehlung aller zu downloadenden Treiber für das Board, während ich mich erst mal ausruhe.

Notiz: Morgen probiere ich folgende Variante:

2) 1x altbekannter Ram + 480W + Xeon + H77 Mainboard + SSD + Nvidia Graka --> Dürfte klappen, weil ich die Radeon Graka für blöd halte. Morgen wirds probiert.


----------



## ich111 (26. August 2012)

Ach ja die Netzteil Empfehlungen der Graka Hersteller: Die sind viel zu hoch gegriffen, die wollen nämlich das die Graka auch mit Chinböllern laufen, die halten nämlich nicht was sie versprechen, auch bei alten NTs soll das System laufen, die habe aber kaum Leistung auf heute extrem wichtigen 12V Leitung, ein weiterer Grund für viel zu hohe Angaben. Und noch einer: Die wissen nicht wie dein System ausschaut: Du könntest auch einen 3930k, der auf 4,5GHz übertaktet ist haben (der frisst das was eine aktuelle Sockel 1155 CPU unter Volllast frist zum Frühstück) und dazu noch 6 Festplatten und ein Board mit 10 Zusatzcontrollern, dann noch eine Soundkarte...


----------



## Softy (26. August 2012)

ada101n schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass ich die Treiber der Mainboard Install-CD erneuern sollte? Ich bitte euch um eine Empfehlung aller zu downloadenden Treiber für das Board, während ich mich erst mal ausruhe.



Treiber brauchst Du eigentlich nur LAN, Sound und USB 3. Den Rest macht Windows i.d.R. automatisch.

Wenn der Rechner mit der Nivea-Karte auch abstürzt, würde ich das Board umtauschen.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn der Rechner mit der Nivea-Karte auch abstürzt, würde ich das Board umtauschen.


 
Den Board Tausch (Reklamation) würde ich ebenfalls vornehmen.


----------



## ada101n (26. August 2012)

Hi, habe jetzt die Nvidia Karte in meinen Xeon + H77 + Corsair Ram + SSD + 480W integriert. 

Die Radeon habe ich hingegen in meinen Backup PC (Quad Core, DDR2 Ram, 600W Netzteil etc.) integriert.


*Beide Systeme* laufen* ohne freezes*, was völliger *Unfug* ist!
Die Radeon tut so, als ob sie inkompatibel zu meinem H77 Board + Xeon wäre!
Denn die Situation hatte ich schon mal. Und wenn ich jetzt die Radeon in mein Xeon System reinstecke und Windoof installiere, kommts zu den altbekannten freezes!


Nun möchte ich meinen Backup PC mit der Radeon so sehr ausreizen, dass es zu einem freeze (oder eben nicht) kommt. Wie mache ich das? Welche Programme können die Stabilität des Systems testen?

*Hier alle Daten meines Backup PC's* (mit Sandra Lite ausgelesen):



System
Modell : MSI MS-7350
Gehäuse : Desktop
Mainboard : MSI MS-7350
Gesamtspeicher : 2GB DIMM SDRAM

Prozessor(en)
Prozessor : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz (4C 2.4GHz, 2x 4MB L2)
Sockel/Slot : FC LGA (Socket T)

Chipsatz
Speichercontroller : nVidia C55 Host Bridge 4x 267MHz (1GHz), 2GB DIMM SDRAM

Speichermodul(e)
Speichermodul : MDT MDT 1GB    DDR2-80 1GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-6400U DDR2-800 (4-5-5-18 3-23-6-3)
Speichermodul : MDT MDT 1GB    DDR2-80 1GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-6400U DDR2-800 (4-5-5-18 3-23-6-3)

Grafiksystem
Grafikkarte : AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series (960 SM5.0 775MHz, 1GB DDR5 4GHz 256-bit, PCIe 2.00 x16)

Grafikprozessor
OpenCL GP-Prozessor : AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series (960SP 12C 775MHz, 1GB DDR5 4GHz 256-bit)
Compute Shader Prozessor : AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series (960SP 775MHz, 1GB DDR5 4GHz 256-bit)


Peripherie
LPC Hub Controller 1 : MSI MCP51 LPC Bridge
LPC Legacy Controller 1 : Fintek F71882FG/F71883FG
Audio Gerät : MSI MCP51 High Definition Audio
Audio Codec : Realtek Semi 888 High Definition Audio
Audio Gerät : PC Partner Radeon 68xx HDMI Audio (NI Barts)
Audio Codec : ATI (AMD) HDMI Audio
Serielle Port(s) : 1
Parallel-Port(s) : 1
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : nVidia C55 Memory Controller
USB Controller 1 : MSI MCP51 USB Controller
USB Controller 2 : MSI MCP51 USB Controller
FireWire/1394 Controller 1 : MSI VIA VT6308 1394 OHCI Controller
System SMBus Controller 1 : nVidia MCP5 SMBus 1
System SMBus Controller 2 : nVidia MCP5 SMBus 2


Netzwerkdienste
Netzwerkadapter : NVIDIA nForce-Netzwerkcontroller (Ethernet)




*Edit:*

Ich stecke jetzt alle Ram Bausteine in das Xeon System + Nvidia Karte. Mal schauen, ob es hält.


----------



## Softy (26. August 2012)

Es gibt verschiedene Stress- und Stabilitätstests, z.B. Prime95 für die CPU oder Furmark für die Grafikkarte.

Oder Du nimmst irgendwelche Benchmarks, z.B. 3dmark 11 oder Unigine Heaven oder so.

Auch gut zum Testen der Stabilität ist der LinX Benchmark: Download LinX 0.6.4 Free - A benchmarking tool for your Intel CPU. - Softpedia


----------



## simpel1970 (26. August 2012)

Ungine Heaven ist für die Auslastung des Videospeichers gut.


----------



## Research (27. August 2012)

Mal ne Frage: Was passiert wenn du das System auf dem neuen PC mit der Geforce Installierst? Es läuft?

Wenn ja, einfach jetzt die Karte tauschen. Ohne Neuinstallation.


----------



## ada101n (27. August 2012)

@ Research: Also das System scheint jetzt "scheinbar" mit der Nvidia zu laufen.

So eine Situation, wo ich jetzt einfach in das laufende System die Radeon einsetze, hatte ich schon mal. Ein mal hatte ich die Situation, dass es "scheinbar" lief (wenn man keine Win7 INstallation machte). Bei einer Win7 Installation kamen die freezes. Das möchte ich aber nicht, da ich mein System alle paar Monate immer wieder neu aufsetze (also frische Win7 Installation).

--

Ich habe allerdings nun 1 Tag lang das scheinbar stabile System Nvidia + Xeon getestet. Es läuft alles extrem schnell. Allerdings ist mir das System bei GTA IV ein paar mal abgestürzt (in den Optionen). Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an der modded Version. 
Darüber hinaus habe ich ja an zwei Nächten den PC angelassen. Heute war es wieder so, dass der über Nacht angelassene PC morgens beim Aufstehen dann wieder aus war! Bei den Energieoptionen habe ich eingestellt: "Bildschirm ausschalten" in 20 Minuten und "Energiesparmodus nach" "niemals". Und dennoch ist der PC 2 mal aus gewesen, als ich aufgewacht bin. 
Beim Starten steht ja dann der schwarze Screen mit "Windos konnte nicht [...] heruntergefahren werden" und dann wähle ich die Option "Windows normal starten".

Nun werde ich hier echt noch bescheuert! Hatte mich dabei total gefreut, dass wenigstens die Kombination mit der Nvidia klappt!

Was soll ich jetzt machen? Systemchecks mit Programmen? Falls ja, dann bitte eine Liste mit den zu verwendeten Programmen incl. der durchzuführenden Zeit der Anwendung erstellen. 


Danke


----------



## Jeanboy (27. August 2012)

Such dir 'n Kumpel mit dem du mal das Mainboard tauschen kannst...

Dann Stresstests ect. mit den restlichen Komponenten


----------



## ada101n (27. August 2012)

@ Jeanboy: Wie stellst du dir das vor? Wenn ich das Mainboard tauschen möchte, brauche ich ja Komponenten, die zueinander kompatibel sind. Wenn ich das Mainboard vom Kumpel nehme,  dann muss ich ja darauf auch meinen Prozessor (Xeon) integrieren können.

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit der Garantie bei Mindfactory aus? Ich habe das Mainboard + Netzteil am 11.07.12 und den Prozessor sowie den Ram am 20.08.12 bestellt. 
Nun weiß ich ja erst einmal gar nicht, welche Komponenten defekt sind und welche nicht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einfach alles wieder zurück zuschicken und entweder das Geld zurückzuverlangen oder gegen ein System ähnlicher Leistungsstärke im gleichen Preisindex zu bestellen?


----------



## Softy (27. August 2012)

Zurückgeben und das Geld zurückverlangen kannst Du das nur innerhalb von 14 Tagen. Nach dieser Zeit kannst Du defekte Komponenten natürlich einschicken und umtauschen.

Ich tippe mittlerweile auf ein defektes Mainboard, daher würde ich mich mit dem mindfactory Support in Verbindung setzen und das Problem schildern und abwarten, was die sagen.


----------



## ada101n (27. August 2012)

Mal nebenbei: Beim Einbau des Prozessors habe ich ausversehentlich auf der Oberseite (kurz bevor ich alles wieder verschlossen habe) einen Fingerabdruck hinterlassen. Das dürfte doch höchstens nur die Temperatur der CPU erhöhen, oder? Laut Asrock Software liegt die Temp. bei ca. 40 im Idle und 50° in leichtem bis mittlerem Betrieb.


----------



## Softy (27. August 2012)

Ist zwar nicht optimal, aber auch nicht schlimm. Wie hoch ist denn die Temperatur unter voller Last, z.B. Prime95?


----------



## Jeanboy (27. August 2012)

Es wird doch wohl jemanden aus deinem Freundekreis geben, der ein solches Board hat? 

Wenn nicht, musst halt wirklich mit dem Kundenservice reden...


----------



## ada101n (27. August 2012)

Also mit Prim 95 geht die CPU auf ca. 75°C zu. Ist das ok so? (ich bin da auf "Options" -> "Torture Test" -> Option "Blend"). Sind die Einstellungen bei Prime 95 ok so?

Vorhin hatte ich Furmark am laufen. 7 Minuten lang, GPU Temperatur bei ca. 75°C. Dann ist mir der PC abgeschmiert.

@ Jeanboy: Ne, gibts net


----------



## Softy (27. August 2012)

75°C ist schon etwas hoch, aber noch unbedenklich. Die Einstellungen bei Prime95 passen schon so 

War der Furmark Test mit der nvidia Karte?


----------



## ada101n (27. August 2012)

@Softy: Ja, der Furmark Test war mit der Nvidia Karte.

Also vorhin hatte ich ja mal aus reiner Unterhaltung heraus eine Teamviewer Verbindung mit meinem Handy aufgebaut und ein wenig navigiert. Und zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich mit Winrar ein 4GB Package entpackt. Ausgerechnet während dem Entpackungsvorgang brach die Teamviewer Verbindung bei meinem Handy ab, sodass ich am PC nachschaute, was passiert war. Es stellte sich dabei heraus, dass mir der PC beim Entpacken abgeschmiert war. 

Worauf lässt das Rückschlüsse zu? Also ich probier das jetzt am besten nochmal. Ich verpacke mal ein 4GB file mit Winrar und entpacke es dann wieder.

P.s. Gibts irgend eine Option bei CrsytalDiskinfo, die ich anwählen sollte? Als ich mache Crystaldiskinfo an und navigiere zwischen meinen 3 Platten. Bei der SSD steht in der Tabelle unter Aktueller Wert in jeder Zeile 100. Bedeutet das dann, dass die SSD zu 100% OK ist? Bei allen drei Platten steht ja auch "gut". Also dürften die Platten nicht das Problem sein, oder?

*Edit:*

Er hats Packen und Entpacken des Files mit Winrar überlebt.
Ich starte dann mal jetzt noch eine Runde Furmark sowie danach ein paar Stunden den Memtest.


*Edit:*

Also den Furmark Test "Benchmark (User's settings)" überlebt er mit einem Score von 1600.
Jetzt probier ich den "Burn-in test"


----------



## Jeanboy (27. August 2012)

Was bringt das denn?

Fakt ist, dass eine Komponente kaputt ist.

Egal wie oft der Furmark schafft oder dabei abkackt... ganz wird er davon nicht


----------



## Orizin (27. August 2012)

Mag ja nichts sagen... Mein Gedanke war vor dem BIOS-Update bereits dass es an der stelle nicht liegen kann. 

Mach ein RMA des Mainboards. Bin mir mittlerweile recht sicher dass das Dingen einen an der waffel hat!
Nen DIMMER scheidet meiner Meinung nach aus; ebenso die Grafikkarte(n). 
Könnte zwar noch der Xeon sein, aber das halte ich für unwahrscheinlicher als das MB


----------



## ada101n (27. August 2012)

Also Furmark bzw. mein Rechenr ist vorhin nach 5 Minuten im "Burn-in Test" unter 75°C abeschmiert. Vielleicht nennt man den Test ja auch deshalb "burn-in" ^^
Aber, dass auch GTA IV ein paar mal abgeschmiert ist, genauso wie Winrar beim entpacken, geht auf die Nerven und ist Indiz für eine beschädigte Komponente.

@Orizin: Was ist ein RMA und wie mache ich das? Was sollte ich jetzt am besten machen? Habe das Mainboard am 11.07.12 gekauft. Wie soll ich denen vermitteln, dass es defekt ist? Wenn die das auf ihre oberflächliche Art und Weise testen, sagen die dann noch, dass nichts defekt ist. Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass bei der Radeon alltägliche freezes kommen und selbst bei der Nvidia das ganze System abschmiert.
Dafür habe ich aber nicht so viel Geld ausgegeben...


----------



## ada101n (28. August 2012)

So, Dienstag 28.08.12

Nun ist mir das System abgeschmiert, als ich auf Youtube unterwegs war. Hatte keine Programme am Laufen und PC war nur gering ausgelastet. Es muss hier definitiv etwas defekt sein.

Eine Frage: Ist es normal, dass mir der PC bei Furmark unter "burn-in test" nach ca. 5- Minuten bei ca. 75°C abschmiert? 

Soll ich das Mainboard wieder zurückschicken? Was sage ich dem Kundenservice am Besten, da der Defekt ja nicht offensichtlich ins Auge springt?


----------



## Softy (28. August 2012)

ada101n schrieb:


> Was sage ich dem Kundenservice am Besten, da der Defekt ja nicht offensichtlich ins Auge springt?



Am besten beschreibst Du den Fehler und was Du schon alles ausprobiert hast, um den Fehler einzugrenzen (2 Grafikkarten, 2 verschiedene Netzteile, RAM einzeln probiert, memtest86+, mit und ohne SSD, Minimalkonfiguration etc.), und dass daher das Board wahrscheinlich die Fehlerursache ist.



Orizin schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke war vor dem BIOS-Update bereits dass es an der stelle nicht liegen kann.



Ja, aber es war nicht auszuschließen, dass der Fehler nicht durch das veraltete BIOS verursacht wird. Daher war das BIOS Update sinnvoll und notwendig zur Eingrenzung des Fehlers


----------



## Orizin (28. August 2012)

ada101n schrieb:


> @Orizin: Was ist ein RMA und wie mache ich das? Was sollte ich jetzt am besten machen? Habe das Mainboard am 11.07.12 gekauft. Wie soll ich denen vermitteln, dass es defekt ist? Wenn die das auf ihre oberflächliche Art und Weise testen, sagen die dann noch, dass nichts defekt ist. Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass bei der Radeon alltägliche freezes kommen und selbst bei der Nvidia das ganze System abschmiert.
> Dafür habe ich aber nicht so viel Geld ausgegeben...


 

Du meldest dich bei Mindfactory (war doch der Dealer deines Vertrauens oder?) teilst denen mit, dass du einen Defekt am Board zu haben scheinst und dass du gerne die Gewährleistung des Händlers (in den ersten 6 Monaten muss der Händler nachweisen, dass der Defekt nicht ab Werk vorlag) bzw. die Garantie des Herstellers in Anspruch nehmen möchtest. Mindfacotry wird dir dann alles weitere mitteilen und erklären, was zu tun ist.


*Edit:* Es kann selbstverständlich sein, dass soetwas passiert. Wenn im Bereich des Mainboards ein Fehler existiert, dann kann der sowas auslösen...
Es könnte zwar noch ein Schaden im Xeon selbst vorliegen (genauer: in dem Bereich der CPU - ehemals Northbridge -, der die PCIe-Lanes verwaltet. ABER, das halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich. Wenn das Mainboard widererwartend keinen feststellbaren Schaden haben sollte, kann man immernoch über die CPU nachdenken.

Wichtig ist, dass du nicht aufgibst. Jeder Fehler ist behandelbar und solange die Garantie auf den Teilen intakt ist, ist nichts verloren.


----------



## ada101n (30. August 2012)

Hallo, also in letzter Zeit stürzt mein PC aus ungeklärten Gründen gar nicht mehr ab.

Zuerst ist er ja noch selbst dann abgestürzt, als ich auf Youtube unterwegs war. Ich probiere ihn noch eine Woche aus und schaue, ob es zu den altbekannten Freezes kommt. Danach probiere ich ggfs. noch mal eine Win7 Neuinstallation und teste ihn auf Freezes. Notfalls sende ich das Mainboard zurück.

Thread bitte nicht löschen, da er auf dem Laufenden gehalten wird.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

Komisch  Spontanheilung? 

Ich drücke weiterhin die Daumen


----------



## Orizin (30. August 2012)

Echt merkwürdig...

Hab zwar schon selbst Fälle gehabt, die sich selbstständig "geheilt" haben, aber nicht nach solch starken Fehlern... Halts uns bitte wirklich auf dem Laufenden, was da bei dir Sache ist. Schon sehr merkwürdig das Ganze.

Wünsche dir dennoch weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem System. Rennen sollte es eigentlich (sofern es läuft^^) verdammt schnell!


LG

Ori


P.S.: Mit welcher Grafikkarte läuft's denn nun?


----------



## ada101n (30. August 2012)

Haha, kurz nachdem ich diesen Text verfasst hatte, fing ich an Starcraft 2 zu installieren. Habe eben gerade begonnen es auf Ultra zu testen. Lief ca. 5 Minuten lang ohne Ruckler wie geschmiert. Nach den 5 Minuten kam es dann zum freeze 

Ich schicke das Mainboard an Mindfactory zurück.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

Ist wohl das geschickteste. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die RMA schnell und reibungslos über die Bühne geht


----------



## Orizin (31. August 2012)

Mies sowas...

Ne schnelle Bearbeitung wäre dir echt zu wünschen... Hoffen wir mal das beste!


----------



## simpel1970 (2. September 2012)

Ich drücke dir auch die Daumen!


----------



## ada101n (3. November 2012)

Hallo, hatte vorher keine Gelegenheit das Mainboard einzuschicken. 

Eben gerade habe ich ca. 1 Stunde Fernsehen über eine Software geschaut. PC ist wieder eingefroren. Als ich manuell auf den Einschaltknopf drückte, ging der PC dann in den Ruhezustand. Aus dem Ruhes´zustand erwacht, war ich dann im Windows Screen, wo ich mein Passwort eingeben musste. Ich konnte meine Maus bewegen und die Tastatur benutzen. Als ich dann das Passwort eingegeben habe, kam ich angeblich raus aus dem Ruhezustand. Aber es erschien nur eine schwarze Fläche (also schwarzer Bildschirm) und ich konnte keine Maus bewegen. Also der PC schaltete wieder in den Freeze-Modus. 

Meint ihr echt, dass es am Mainboard liegt? Habe ich noch Garantie-Anspruch nach all der langen Zeit? Gekauft wurde ja so Mitte August.
Habe die Nase voll. Da habe ich so viel Geld für mein System ausgegeben und dann tritt immer und immer wieder der bekannte Fehler auf (Freeze).


----------



## Jeanboy (3. November 2012)

Was hast du denn bisher alles getestet? 

Wenn die Freezes ohne Graka und mit anderen Ram und Festplatte auftreten, kann es nur CPU oder Mainboard sein^^

Du hast immer 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, solange du das Mainboard nicht modifiziert hast


----------



## ada101n (7. November 2012)

Also im Thread stehen alle durchgeführten Tests.

Habe noch eine Nvidia Grafikkarte, bei der die Freezes auch auftreten. 
Die Ram-Bausteine kann ich nicht komplett austauschen, da ich keine passenden habe. Habe aber insgesamt 3 Stück drin und alle drei mal hintereinander ausprobiert. Trotzdem Freezes.

Beim Einbau der CPU habe ich auf der CPU einen sichtbaren Fingerabdruck hinterlassen und dann die CPU eingebaut. Außerdem ohne Wärmeleitpaste.
Die Software "Asrock Extreme Tuner" zeigt aber bei aktiver Nutzung des PC's eine Temperatur von entweder 45° oder 50-60°. Könnte es am Fingerabdruck liegen?
Ich werde dann mal das Mainboard an Mindfactory einschicken. 

Der Fehler ist nur rekonstruierbar, wenn ich ein Game starte und auf volle Leistung stelle. Dann gibts in den ersten 5 Minuten den Freeze.
Ansonsten im Normalbetrieb (z.B. Surfen, Musik und Video gleichzeitig) in unregelmäßigen Abständen ein Freeze. Bei dem leistungsstarken PC dürfte das Wenige an Leistung im Normalbetrieb doch kein Problem darstellen.

Ich habe halt nur Angst, dass mir Mindfactory dann sagt, dass am Mainboard alles OK wäre. Unter Umständen testen die das dann nicht anständig. Außerdem kommt der Fehler im Normalbetrieb ja unregelmäßig vor.

Dann hätte ich halt nen Problem, da ich nicht mehr weiter weiß und keine Lust habe noch weitere Kosten hinzunehmen. Habe genug für den PC bezahlt.


----------



## soth (7. November 2012)

Lese ich das gerade richtig? Du hast keine Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen? AM CPU-Kühler war aber bereits welche oder


----------



## simpel1970 (8. November 2012)

Die Oberfläche sollte außerdem Fettfrei sein. Der Fingerabdruck macht sich da gar nicht gut. Und erst recht nicht die fehlende WLP...


----------



## target2804 (8. November 2012)

schau dir doch mal mein HOW-TO Wärmeleitpaste auftragen an 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NydheeIDhwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ada101n (7. August 2013)

Hallo, ich hatte mich sehr lange nicht mehr gemeldet, möchte den Thread aber diesen Monat noch zu Ende schreiben und zu einer Lösung kommen.

Ich habe den PC bislang immer noch im gleichen Zustand betrieben, wobei die Freezes sehr selten geworden sind. Trotz der Tatsache, dass es hin und wieder zu Freezes kommen konnte, schien mich das nicht weiter zu stören, da sie selten waren.

Heute führte ich allerdings eine kleine *Reinigung durch, indem ich alle Kühler vom Staub befreite* (CPU Boxed Kühler, Grafikkarten Kühler und den Gehäuse-Lüfter).
Um Details aufzulisten, entfernte ich beim Reinigen die Grafikkarte und den Boxed Kühler, wodurch ich wieder mal einen kurzen Blick auf die CPU werfen konnte.

*Hier fiel mir auch auf, dass der Boxed-Kühler ab Werk bereits ein wenig Wärmeleitpaste verstrichen hatte. Somit dürfte es vielleicht nicht an der Wärmeleitpaste und dem Fingerabdruck liegen, da die Wärmeabfuhr eigentlich ok sein dürfte und die Freezes ja heute auch auftauchen, wenn ich ohne Hintergrund-Anwendungen normal im Web surfe (also ohne intensive und wärmeerzeugende Rechenprozesse). *


Nach dem erneuten Verkabeln der Komponenten hin zum Zustand vor der Reinigung, kam es wieder zu den *altbekannten Freezes in verhäuft auftretender Form* (spontan, alle 5-10 Minuten).

Somit führte ich die altbekannte Fehlersuche wieder fort und notierte alle Änderungen wo es zu Freezes kam. Ich versuchte dabei nach und nach verschiedene Bauteile zu entfernen, um den Störer ausfindig zu machen.

*Hier der Log, welchen ich vor ca. 3 Stunden begonnen habe:*


Verschieben von 30GB Videos von der externen 1TB Festplatte auf meine interne 80GB Festplatte + Start von Rendering eines 1GB Videos: Freeze

Verschieben der restlichen 10GB Videos von der externen 1TB Festplatte auf die interne 80GB Festplatte: Freeze

Hochfahren nach Freeze: dreimaliges lautes piepen des PC's und erneutes ausschalten

Hochfahren nach Freeze: erneuter Freeze beim Windows Login Screen, nachdem ich drei Minuten lang nicht am PC anwesend war

Interne 80GB Festplatte vom PC entfernt, Musik gehört, Files durchstöbert und Photoshop im Hintergrund am Laufen gehalten: Freeze

Interne 80GB Festplatte und interne 250GB Festplatte entfernt, betrieb nur über SSD Platte, surfen im web, ohne das Aufrufen von leistungszehrenden Websites: Freeze nach ca. zehn Minuten

Betrieb nur mit SSD: zuerst surfen, dann Musik, dann öffnen von Photoshop. Beim Start von Photoshop kam der Freeze. Mainboard und CPU Temperatur angeblich bei etwa 45°C

Entfernen eines RAM Bausteins aus dem vierten Slot im Mainboard: KEIN FREEZE

Nun betreibe ich den PC nur mit der SSD (die Standard C-Partition) mit 2 von 3 Ram Bausteinen. Somit habe ich einen RAM Baustein entfernt und betreibe den PC mit nur 8GB RAM.
Auf dem Foto könnt ihr sehen, wie ich den Ram Baustein aus dem vierten Slot im Mainboard entferne. 

Bild: ramj8alg.jpg - abload.de

Ist es schlimm, dass ich die RAM Belegung wie folgt gestaltet hatte:

1.RAM Slot des Mainboards: belegt
2.RAM Slot des Mainboards: belegt
3.RAM Slot des Mainboards: unbelegt
4.RAM Slot des Mainboards: belegt *(--> Der RAM Baustein wurde nun entfernt)*


Aus dem Freeze-Log lässt sich festhalten, dass es nicht an meiner 80GB oder 250GB Festplatte liegen kann, da die Freezes auch auftreten, wenn diese nicht mit dem Mainboard verkabelt sind und es trotzdem zu den Freezes kam.
Der RAM Baustein aus dem 4. Slot war die letzte Komponente, die aus dem PC entfernt wurde. Seit dem funktioniert der PC seit über einer halben Stunde ohne Freeze

Habe den PC gerade folgendem Extrem-Test unterzogen und es gab immer noch keinen Freeze:



Chrome mit Youtube und vielen Tabs, Firefox (Livestream), Foobar (Musik), Photoshop geöffnet, Hanbrake 4GB großes Video rendern

Hier ein Screenshot von den Temperaturen, die dabei entstanden. Ich hatte bereits gestern einen neuen CPU Kühler bestellt, damit ich die Temperatur etwas senke und mal semi-professionell neue Wärmeleitpaste auftrage, was ich ja zu Beginn nicht ordnungsgemäß getan hatte.

Bild: unbenannt-1pqusd.jpg - abload.de

Ohne Last betragen die Temperaturen 47°C beim CPU und 38°C beim Mainboard.

Nun werde ich den PC herunterfahren und noch mal ein Foto von der CPU und der Wärmeleitpaste vom Boxed Kühler schießen, da diese überhaupt nicht gleichmäßig aufgetragen wurde. Die Paste war anscheinend doch auf dem Boxed Kühler drauf. Ihr könnt ja mal einen Blick drauf werfen.
Muss halt noch hinzufügen, dass es in meinem Zimmer sehr warm ist. Wenn ihr das demnächst hinzugefügte Bild der CPU seht, könnt ihr ja urteilen, ob die Wärme so unproportional verteilt wird, dass es vielleicht die Ursache für die Freezes bildet? (Bilder kommen gleich)

Mein neuer Kühler kommt in 1-3 Tagen. Dazu habe ich mir die MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste und die Zwei-Komponenten ArctiClean Flüssigkeit bestellt. 


Was sollte ich als nächsten Schritt unternehmen? Auf den neuen Kühler warten und die Paste auftragen? Oder zwischenzeitlich nochmal den zwei verbleibenden RAM Bausteinen nen Stresstest unterziehen? Vielleicht ist ja wirklich dieser eine RAM Baustein Defekt, sodass ich ihn dann austauschen kann?
Ich kann wirklich nur hoffen, dass es zu einer Lösung kommt, da mich der Rechner seit heute wieder immens nervt. 

Bin über jegliche Hilfe dankbar


Edit: Hier die Fotos von der CPU und der Wärmeleitpaste (welche damals auf dem Boxed Kühler aufgetragen war, ohne dass ich davon wusste):
http://abload.de/image.php?img=2013-08-0701.07.11xhb3n.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=2013-08-0701.07.47t3zay.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=2013-08-0701.08.19prln5.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=2013-08-0701.18.0886bcz.jpg


Leider hat sich der Boxed Kühler verkantet, wodurch sich der kleine Plastik-Clip auf der einen Seite etwas verbogen hat. Dadurch lässt sich der Boxed Kühler So. 1155 nicht mehr anbringen 
Die Qualität scheint mir beim Kühler ja nicht gerade erste Klasse gewesen zu sein.
Somit warte ich nun doch lieber auf den neu bestellten Kühler und der PC bleibt vorerst aus.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. August 2013)

ada101n schrieb:


> Leider hat sich der Boxed Kühler verkantet, wodurch sich der kleine Plastik-Clip auf der einen Seite etwas verbogen hat. Dadurch lässt sich der Boxed Kühler So. 1155 nicht mehr anbringen
> Die Qualität scheint mir beim Kühler ja nicht gerade erste Klasse gewesen zu sein.
> Somit warte ich nun doch lieber auf den neu bestellten Kühler und der PC bleibt vorerst aus.


 
Die Qualität der Boxed Kühler ist m.E. äußerst "bescheiden".
Lieber auf den neuen Kühler warten...


----------



## ada101n (7. August 2013)

Habe den Kühler wieder storniert, da mir der Versand zu lange gedauert hat. 
Werde daher heute um 0 Uhr den Kühler samt neuem Gehäuse bei Mindfactory bestellen. Danach ist mein selbst gebauter PC dann komplett und ich muss nur noch das Problem mit den Freezes beheben.

Bestellt werden heute folgende Komponenten:

*Fractal Define R4 Midi Tower:* 232 (B) x 464 (H) x 523 mm (T) 
*Arctic Cooling Freezer extreme Rev 2:* Produkthöhe13.1 cm
Produktbreite10 cm

*Der Kühler sollte doch theoretisch in das Gehäuse passen, oder?*

Hierdurch kann ich auch prüfen, ob die Freezes nicht am Gehäuse lagen, da ich ein gebrauchtes Billig-Gehäuse verwende, das ich bei Ebay ersteigert hatte.

Habe gerade gesehen, dass die Liste der PCGH Bastler erweitert wurde und zwei Bastler in der Nähe von mir wohnen. Falls ich zu keiner Lösung komme, werde ich einen Termin mit einem der PCGH Helfer vereinbaren und mich mit ihm auf die Fehlersuche begeben.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. August 2013)

Ja, passt. Allerdings ist der Freezer jetzt nicht soooo toll...


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2013)

Klar passt der Kühler ins R4. Da gehen welche bis 170mm rein .

Ich würde ja das R4 mit Fenster nehmen : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 Black Pearl Window side panel


----------



## ada101n (7. August 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, passt. Allerdings ist der Freezer jetzt nicht soooo toll...


 
Was würdest du mir stattdessen empfehlen? Es soll ein Kompromiss zwischen Kühlleistung und entstehender Lautstärke enstehen. 
Ich verwende den PC recht häufig im IDLE Modus, hin und wieder muss er aber auch mal extreme Leistungen aushalten.
Eine geringe Lautstärke ist mir ziemlich wichtig. Zeitgleich sollte der Prozessor aber einige Jahre halten ohne durchzubrennen, auch beim Einsatz unter extremen Leistungen. Ich denke aber, dass die CPU Temperatur mit dem Kühler noch im nicht-kritischen Bereich liegen sollte. 
Was käme denn als Alternative in Betracht?




Rosigatton schrieb:


> Klar passt der Kühler ins R4. Da gehen welche bis 170mm rein .
> 
> Ich würde ja das R4 mit Fenster nehmen : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 Black Pearl Window side panel


 
Kann sich das Fenster in der Praxis irgendwie als nützlich erweisen? Oder bietet es dem Benutzer nur nen kleinen Blick ins geschlossene Gehäuse? 
Also den Preisaufschlag finde ich für das kleine Fenster nicht gerechtfertigt. Dazu müsste ich dann auch noch 2x Versand zahlen (1x für den Kühler und 1x für das Gehäuse).


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2013)

Um was für eine CPU handelt es sich überhaupt ?

Also, der P/L Hit ist immer noch der Macho : Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder auch der Brocken 2 : EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Also, klein finde ich das Fenster nicht gerade. K2 im R4 : Screenshot by Lightshot

EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Natürlich musst Du nur 1 x Versand zahlen, für das Gehäuse und nen Kühler.


----------



## ada101n (15. August 2013)

@Rosigatton:

Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
12 GB Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9
128GB SSD, dazu noch HDD Daten-Särge
Sapphire Radeon HD6850 Grafikkarte (ATI Radeon HD 6850, 16x PCI-e, 1GB, GDDR5 Speicher)
Sound On Board
480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold 

Heute gibt es wieder Neuigkeiten.

Nach einer Woche Wartezeit kamen heute nun endlich mein Gehäuse und mein Kühler an.

Gleich ausgepackt merkte ich sofort, dass der mehrfache Mängel aufwies, ja sogar benutzt wurde und es sich somit dem Anschein nach um einen Kundenrückläufer handelt!
Daher habe ich das Produkt noch nicht mal ausgepackt, sondern gleich den Kundendienst angerufen. Derzeit befinde ich mich seit über 10 Minuten in der Warteschleife "[...]einen kleinen Moment bitte, wir nehmen ihren Anruf gleich persönlich entgegen[...]". Das kann noch lange dauern.

Hier die Fehler, die ich selbst ohne die Verpackung zu öffnen entdeckt habe:

1. Lamellen scheinen auf an einer Seite nicht geradlinig, sondern leicht verbogen zu sein:

Bilder: Bild: 2coujb.jpg - abload.de , Bild: 5edu3e.jpg - abload.de

2. Ein tieferer und deutlich erkennbarer Kratzer am Metallgehäuse des CPU Kühlers

Bild: Bild: 8z1uav.jpg - abload.de

3. Sichtbarer Knick der aus hartem Kunststoff bestehenden Verpackung (vermutlich bei einer Öffnung des Artikels entstanden)

Bild: 4v0ucj.jpg - abload.de

4. Leicht verbogene Kühlerspitze durch unsachgemäße Verpackung (vermutlich weil es nicht mehr original verpackt ist)

Bild: 3bmuam.jpg - abload.de

5. Beim Schütteln der Verpackung ist ein in der Verpackung wanderndes Kleinteil zu hören

6. Deutlich erkennbar, dass die Verpackung geöffnet wurde (eine Seite schließt nicht mehr richtig)

Bild: 6xvufp.jpg - abload.de



Randbemerkung zum Mindfactory Service:
Freundlicher Kundenbetreuer, dem "die Hände gebunden sind", als ich auf eine Express-Lieferung eines neuen Kühlers auf Kulanz bestand. 
Zwar bestünde die Möglichkeit dies auf Kulanz im Express-Versand zu liefern, doch müsste der Artikel mindestens 110€ betragen, damit dies in Auftrag gegeben werden kann. 
Mein Verweis, dass die Bestellung des Kühlers gleichzeitig mit dem Gehäuse getätigt wurde und sich der Betrag auf 112,88€ beläuft, blieb allerdings unberücksichtigt. Laut der Sichtweise von Mindfactory gilt nur die Rechnung für einen der beiden Teile, obwohl die Rechnung erst im Nachhinein von Mindfactory selbst gesplittet wurde (ein Bestellvorgang, zwei Rechnungen). Zwar kamen die Pakete gleichzeitig an, doch erhielt ich anders als gedacht zwei Rechnungen (für den Kühler und den Prozessor). Daher kommt bei dem mickrigen Betrag für einen Prozessorkühler kein Express-Versand auf Kulanz in Betracht!

Ich bin normalerweise der letzte, der Artikel reklamiert, aber bei einem "neuen" Artikel, der Gebrauchsspuren aufweist, kann auch ich kein Auge mehr zu drücken.
Nun habe ich 7 Tage lang umsonst auf die Lieferung gewartet, da ich den PC immer noch nicht zusammenbauen und weiter benutzen kann!

Man bemerke, dass ich für den gesamten PC stolze 556,92€ (ohne die Festplatten einzubeziehen) im selben Shop der Mindfactory AG ausgegeben habe. Dennoch konnten sie mich als Kunden bei dieser Bestellung nicht zufrieden stellen. Deshalb werde ich von nun an den Shop wechseln.

Welcher Kühler ist denn der Leiseste? 
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://www.amazon.de/Arctic-Kühler-...id=1376590441&sr=8-1&keywords=cpu+kühler+1155

Er sollte dabei auch mal im Sommer stundenlanges Rendering bei paralleler Benutzung aushalten können.
Wichtiger finde ich aber trotzdem eine angenehme Lautstärke.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. August 2013)

Macho und brocken 2

Edit: der be quiet shadow rock 2 sr-1 ist auch sehr gut, kühlleistung auf nivea des brocken 2, lüfter @7V fast unhörbar. Optisch mmn auch deutlich ansprechender


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2013)

Hallo, habe heute meine Ersatzlieferung bekommen (Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) HR-02 Macho Rev.A)

Diesen habe ich nun in mein Fractal Design define R4 eingebaut.

*Zum Kühler:*

Sehr fummelige Angelegenheit, als ich den Lüfter mit den Klammern befestigen musste. Habe mir aber zur Kontrolle auch eine Youtube Montageanleitung angeschaut. Der Kühler und der Lüfter sitzen sehr fest.
Trotzdem ist er extrem laut. Im subjektiven Vergleich mit meinem alten Boxed Kühler kommt er mindestens auf die gleiche Lautstärke. 
Hier ein Bild vom fertig verbauten PC: Bild: 2013-08-2400.26.28e0uhk.jpg - abload.de

In der Anleitung stand: "Bei Verwendung einer Intel Sockel 775 Plattform setzen sie zuerst den Backplateeinsatz in die quadratische Öffnung der Backplate ein." Das habe übersprungen, da ich ja einen Sockel 1155 habe. Die am Mainboard befestigte Backplate sieht bei mir dann so aus: Bild: 2013-08-2400.22.38vyull.jpg - abload.de

Des weiteren werden bei mir nicht die versprochenen Temperaturen erreicht.
Ich messe die ganze Angelegenheit mit "Asrock Extreme Tuning Utility", welches auf der Mainboard Treiber-CD enthalten war. 

Dabei werden folgende Temperaturen erreicht:

IDLE: 37°C
Mainboard: 33°C
CPU FAN1 Speed 1253 RPM

Prime95 Test: 53°C
Mainboard: 33°C
CPU FAN1 Speed: 1231 RPM

Hier ist ein PCGH Lesertest zu meinem Kühler:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...right-hr-02-macho-rev-bw-s-c-r-e-c-r-o-w.html

Dort erreicht der Kühler bei einem übertakteten System im Idle eine Temperatur von 31°C und in einem nicht-übertakteten System eine Idle Temperatur von nur 23,5°C!

Somit erreiche ich viel höhere Temperaturen bei meinem System, was ich mir nicht erklären kann. Und die Lautstärke des Lüfters ist einfach nur grausam, da es allemal das Niveau meines Boxed Kühlers erreicht.

Hier Bilder nach dem Auftragen der WLP und nach dem Zusammenbau des Kühlers:
Bild: 2013-08-2319.32.4186szr.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2013-08-2319.46.18bcsy4.jpg - abload.de

Woran kann das liegen?

*Zum Gehäuse:*

Sehr schick, viel Platz und sehr gute Verarbeitung. 
Allerdings bekomme ich zwei Dinge nicht in Betrieb:

1. Kopfhörer und Mikrofon Eingang auf der Oberseite des Gehäuses (Bild: 2013-08-2400.24.50g4uqu.jpg - abload.de)
2. Lüftersteuerung am Gehäuse (Bild: 20130824_004920wws0x.jpg - abload.de)

Beim Zusammenbau habe ich nirgends ein Kabel wie beim alten Gehäuse gefunden, auf dem "Speakers" drauf stand. Auf dem Mainboard sieht es ja so aus: Bild: 2013-08-2400.25.51mrubo.jpg - abload.de
Dieses Kabel habe ich aber nirgends gefunden. 

Dagegen blieben folgende Kabel übrig, die ich nicht zuordnen konnte. Der Ursprung der Kabel liegt irgendwo im oberen Bereich des Gehäuses wo auch die 4 USB Slots sowie der Kopfhörereingang befindlich ist.
Bild: 2013-08-2400.28.20ukuku.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2013-08-2400.24.18uuu7k.jpg - abload.de

Nun ist es halt so, dass ich gerne auch den Kopfhörer-Eingang nutzen möchte. Und bei der Lautstärke empfiehlt es sich dringend, dass ich die Lüfterdrehzahl herunterfahren kann (am besten manuell per Lüftersteuerung).


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. August 2013)

Die bei pcgh angegebenen werte sind ausgehend von der raumtemperatur (etwa 20 oder 22°C) über jener, also liegst du auf gleicher höhe


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Die bei pcgh angegebenen werte sind ausgehend von der raumtemperatur (etwa 20 oder 22°C) über jener, also liegst du auf gleicher höhe



Was meinst du mit "über jener".
Also die Raumtemperatur ist ja durch das eher bescheidene Wetter relativ niedrig. Wir haben keine Hochsommer-Raumtemperatur, weshalb vom Durchschnitt gesprochen werden kann. 
Oder worauf wolltest du hinaus?

Und wie löse ich das Problem mit dem Speaker und der Lüftersteuerung?
Wenn ich die Lüftersteuerung mit der Treiber-Software auf das Level 1 von insgesamt 10 Leveln herunterfahre, dann beträgt die CPU Temperatur ungesunde 42°C für den Idle Modus.
Aber erst dann finde ich die Lautstärke akzeptabel. Alle Werte über dem minimalen Belüftungslevel empfinde ich als sehr störend, da es von der Lautstärke einfach wie mein Boxed Kühler ist.

Ich hatte mich gefreut, dass das Gehäuse eine manuelle Steuerung bietet und nun kann ich das leider nicht in Betrieb nehmen. Wie muss denn das Kabel dafür aussehen?

LG


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. August 2013)

ada101n schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "über jener".



Über der raumtemperatur. Wenn also (z.b. wie im test) 31°C angegeben sind bei 22°C raumtemperatur, entspricht dies 53°C

Bezüglich des front audio kann man auf den bildern leider gar nichts erkennen

Bezüglich der lüftersteuerung: auf dem letzten bild sind ein 4pin molex stecker (ans netzteil anschliessen) und 3pin buchsen (hier caselüfter anschließen) zu sehen, dann läuft das auch mit der lüftersteuerung


----------



## ada101n (24. August 2013)

Das mit der Raumtemperatur habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden.


*Im Test:*

Idle: 31°C
Prime95: 51°C
übertakteter Prozessor 
Raumtemperatur: 22°C

*Bei mir:*

Idle: 37°C
Prime95: 53°C
nicht-übertakteter Prozessor
Gehäuse komplett offen
Raumtemperatur: ca. 20-22°C

Somit bin ich im Idle Modus 6°C höher, obwohl die Raumtemperatur etwa die gleiche ist, ich keinen übertakteten Prozessor besitze und mein Gehäuse komplett offen steht. Finde es seltsam und bin leicht enttäuscht.

__
P.s. das mit den Steckern hatte ich gestern auch irgendwo gelesen. Werde es gleich ausprobieren und dann berichten. 
Bislang hatte ich keinerlei Freezes mit dem neu zusammengebauten PC
Betreibe ihn derzeit mit einem Ram-Slot weniger. 
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es so bleibt und der Defekt am alten Gehäuse oder dem ausgebauten Ram Slot liegt. Werde heute nacht ein paar Tests starten und davon berichten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

Die Idle Temperatur ist die unwichtigste Temperatur, die es gibt.
Wichtig ist die Temperatur unter Last und da sieht es gut aus.


----------



## ada101n (26. August 2013)

So, hallo alle zusammen. 

Habe gestern die Lüftersteuerung an die Molex Kabel angeschlossen. Nun kann ich per Knopfdruck die Drehzahl der beiden Lüfter bestimmen. Klappt also soweit.

Da aber die Gehäuselüfter sowieso sehr leise sind, bleibt der hohe Lärmpegel weiterhin bestehen, da dieser alleine durch den CPU Kühler verursacht wird.
Kann es vielleicht sein, dass der CPU Lüfter defekt ist? Ich könnte mir sonst nicht erklären, wie einige Benutzer dies als "sehr leise" bezeichnen können. Ist es nicht möglich, dass ich auch den CPU Lüfter per Lüftersteuerung bediene und die Drehzahl senke?
Oder muss ich mir jetzt einen neuen, leiseren CPU Lüfter kaufen? 

Des weiteren habe ich gestern das komplette Gehäuse auseinander genommen und nach dem Speaker Kabel gesucht. Es ließ sich nichts finden, was mir den Kopfhörer- und Mikrofoneingang auf der Gehäuseoberseite zum Laufen bringt.

Hier die Fotos von allen Kabeln, ich hoffe, dass ich nichts übersehen habe:

Das soll zum Laufen gebracht werden (Mikrofon und Kopfhörer Eingang): Bild: 2013-08-2400.24.50aqs1w.jpg - abload.de

So sehen alle Kabel aus, die im Gehäuse integriert sind und aus dem Mikrofon/USB/Lüftersteuerung Hub herausragen: Bild: 2013-08-2603.04.54eosx0.jpg - abload.de

Kabelbund 1 des Gehäuses (Power SW, HDAudio, USB3.0, USB2.0) : Bild: 2013-08-2602.59.34cosik.jpg - abload.de

Kabelbund 2 des Gehäuses (PowerLED+, PowerLED-, ResetSW, Molex-Lüfter Stecker für das Netzteil und Stecker für die Lüfter (also Kabel zur Lüftersteuerung) : Bild: 2013-08-2603.01.55b6sw6.jpg - abload.de

Wie sieht denn normalerweise das Kabel aus, welches dem Mikrofon/Kopfhörer Hub auf der Oberseite des Gehäuses seine Funktion verleiht?
Wenn ich mein Mikrofon hinten am Mainboard anschließe, dann klappt es ja natürlich.

Wie zu sehen ist, verfügt das Gehäuse nur über ein HDAudio Kabel. Dieses habe ich am Mainboard dort angestöpselt wo auch "HDAudio" steht. Beim alten Gehäuse gab es noch ein anderes Kabel wo "Speakers" drauf stand. 


LG


----------



## Rosigatton (26. August 2013)

HD Audio vom Kabelbund 2 mit dem Mainboard verbinden, dann funzen die Audiobuchsen des Frontpanels.

Beim R4 ist kein Speaker für´s Mainboard dabei. Wenn Du einen willst, die kosten nur ein paar Cent.

Du kannst den Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler im Bios runterregeln. Welchen Kühler hast Du gekauft ? Oder ist nur der boxed drauf ?


----------



## Blizzerich (26. August 2013)

Hi ada01n,
hab auch das Define R4 und den Macho drin. Ich fand den Einbau auch etwas fummelig, hab ihn deshalb auch extern eingebaut und dann Tetris-like Mainboard mit Kühler eingebaut.  Aber wie du die Lautstärke schilderst, wundert mich. Bei mir ist absolute Stille. Ich höre ganz leicht die Gehäuselüfter bei 12V und meine Graka. Ich muss sogar nachschauen, ob der Rechner läuft, weil ich es nur sehen (Power-LED, Maus, Tastatur) kann, aber nicht hören. Wenn der Lüfter so laut ist, scheint da was nicht richtig zu sein.


----------



## ada101n (26. August 2013)

@Rosigatton: 

Ich habe das HDAudio Kabel soweit ich das sehen kann auch mit dem Mainboard verbunden. Hier sind Bilder davon: Bild: 2013-08-2622.11.58q6l9t.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2013-08-2622.12.35wian6.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2013-08-2622.21.08yusrp.jpg - abload.de

Wenn ich meinen Kopfhörer hinten am Mainboard anschließe, dann funktioniert der Sound tadellos.
Nur vorne am Panel funktioniert weder der Speaker, noch der Kopfhörer Eingang. Beim Speaker ist es halb so schlimm und dieser ist ja deiner Aussage nach nicht installiert. Aber der Kopfhörer Eingang sollte unbedingt funktionieren, da es ebenfalls ein Kaufgrund für das Gehäuse war.

Habe mal ein Video vom PC-Innenleben gemacht. Hoffentlich kann man das hier raushören: 20130826 215114 - YouTube
Wenn ich den CPU Lüfter komplett aus mache und die Gehäuse-Lüfter auf 5 Volt drehe, dann erreiche ich eine hinnehmbare Lautstärke wie sie warscheinlich auch gedacht war. Sobald der CPU Lüfter aktiv ist, erreiche ich wieder einen Lautstärkepegel wie bei meinem alten Boxed Kühler.

@Blitzerreich: Ja, der Meinung bin ich auch. Selbst bei geschlossenem Gehäuse bleibt der CPU Lüfter deutlich hörbar.


Muss dazu auch sagen, dass die USB Panels ein wenig uneben sind, scheinen mir fast ein wenig verbogen zu sein. Auch bei den gebundenen Kabeln des Panels scheint mir da jemand die Kabel falsch separiert zu haben was bedeutet, dass es vermutlich von einem Techniker zu begutachtet worden scheint. Ich hatte ja wie hier beschrieben zuerst einen anderen CPU Kühler bestellt, welcher starke Gebrauchsspuren aufwies und deshalb zurückgesandt wurde. 
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass der Kopfhörer-Eingang funktioniert, damit ich nicht schon wieder alles zurücksenden muss.


----------



## Blizzerich (26. August 2013)

Fractal hat häufig Probleme mit den Frontpanels. Bei mir gehen die Stecker vom Headset auch nicht ganz rein, nur unter ordentlich Druck. Hab das in nem Thread bemängelt und warte auf das Ersatzteil. Möglicherweise ist so ein Fehler auch bei dir dafür verantwortlich, dass kein Ton kommt.
Dein CPU-Lüfter scheint irgendwie falsch zu laufen. Der ist normalerweise echt leise. Ich hab auch schon gelesen, dass manche auch am Anfang einen leicht klackernden Lüfter hatten. Den haben sie eine Nacht komplett durchlaufen lassen und dann hatte sich das Lager soweit eingekriegt. weiß nicht, ob das bei dir auch funktioniert.


----------



## ada101n (26. August 2013)

Ja, bei mir geht der Stecker auch nur mit ordentlichem Druck rein. Die USB Slots sind wie beschrieben minimal schief, weshalb ich die USB Sticks auch nur schwerlich rein bekomme und diese teilweise kleine Kratzer bekommen können...
Das hat mich jetzt nicht sonderlich gestört, nur möchte ich doch den vollen Funktionsumfang genießen können, wenn ich mir schon ein Case jenseits des mittleren Preis-Segments kaufe. Mir ging es hauptsächlich darum, dass alles solide von statten geht und die Komponenten keine Schwierigkeiten bereiten. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich ein teureres Case gekauft. Mir scheint aber auch Mindfactory nur noch Produkte minderwertiger Qualität zu senden.

Erster CPU Kühler zerkratzt, verbogen und mit deutlichen Gebrauchsspuren
Zweiter CPU Kühler neu angekommen, allerdings ist der Lüfter extrem laut
Gehäuse ebenfalls neu angekommen, aber mit defektem Kopfhörer-Eingang und mit leicht verbogenem USB Panel

Da scheint es mir fast so, als ob der Shop nur noch Second-Hand Ware verkaufen würde.

Ist am Mainboard denn alles korrekt angeschlossen? Denn dann muss es eindeutig am Gehäuse liegen.

An wen soll ich mich jetzt bezüglich eines Ersatz-Panels wenden?

Und was mache ich jetzt bezüglich des CPU Lüfters? Ich mache kurz den PC aus und schicke euch ein Bild wie ich den CPU Lüfter am Mainboard verbunden habe. Er ist aber wie mein alter Boxed Kühler verbunden.

Edit: Hier die Bilder: 
http://abload.de/image.php?img=2013-08-2622.52z2szd.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=2013-08-2622.54sbsu4.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=2013-08-26225fsp4.jpg


----------



## Blizzerich (26. August 2013)

Ich kann jetzt nur zum Panel was sagen: Schreib einem der Jungs aus Dem Fractal-Forum hier eine PN. Ich musste noch die Rechnung einscannen und ihnen per E-Mail schicken. Ich warte aber auch noch auf das Ersatzteil. (Da sollte ich auch mal nachhaken...) das mit den Panels liegt wohl eher an Fractal, da das häufiger vorzukommen scheint, Aber das mit dem ersten Lüfter ist schon heftig. Das sieht ja jeder, dass der nicht neu ist...


----------



## ada101n (26. August 2013)

Ja, ich habe mich auch mal in deinem Thread zu meinem Problem geäußert. Werde auch mal den Mitarbeiter von Fractal anschreiben. Danke, dass du dich hier gemeldet hast und ich jemanden gefunden habe, der ebenfalls Probleme mit dem Case hat.


----------



## Blizzerich (27. August 2013)

Hab's gesehen. Ich hoff, dass bei dir dann bald alles so klappt, wie es soll.
Tja, richtig Probleme ist übertrieben, weil es seinen eigentlichen Dienst (leise sein) wirklich hervorragend macht, Außerdem ist es sonst super verarbeitet. Aber es ist natürlich ärgerlich, wenn in der Preisklasse immer beim gleichen Teil was ist. Aber ich denke, solche Fehler kannst du bei jedem Hersteller mit jedem Modell finden.
Und insgesamt bin ich megazufrieden mit dem Case und seiner Verarbeitung, das muss ich auch mal sagen.


----------



## ada101n (1. September 2013)

@Blizzerich: Ich habe in den BIOS Einstellungen den CPU Fan Speed auf die minimalste Stufe gestellt. Nun erreiche ich die erhoffte Lautstärke beim CPU Lüfter. Nun ist der CPU Lüfter flüsterleise und nicht so lautstark wie ein Flugzeug beim Abheben 
Derzeit kann ich noch keine Temperatur Tests bei der herabgesetzten CPU Lüfter Geschwindigkeit unternehmen, da ich nicht wirklich in Windoof reinkomme. 
Ich habe mir jetzt wieder zum Ziel genommen meine ursprünglichen Freezes in den Griff zu bekommen.

Dabei habe ich jetzt wieder mal meine Radeon 6850 Grafikkarte angeschlossen und mich auf die Suche nach dem Grund für die Freezes begeben.

Meine Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:
-SSD 128GB
-Radeon HD 6850 Grafikkarte
-Immer nur 1 von 3 Ram Bausteinen

Gleich nach der Neuinstallation von Windoof kam es dann nach nur 5-10 Minuten zum ersten Freeze. Danach habe ich alle drei Ram Bausteine der Reihe nach ausgetauscht. Bei allen dreien kam es nach einiger Zeit der Inbetriebnahme zum Freeze.

Derzeit mache ich ausführliche Memtest86 Tests, damit ich nochmal verdeutliche, dass es immer zum Freeze kommt. 

Momentan teste ich meinen zweiten Ram Baustein. Dieser scheint etwas länger auszuhalten, doch kam es gestern über Nacht ebenfalls zu einem Freeze. Daher starte ich den Test mit dem zweiten Ram Baustein heute erneut.

Hier poste ich aber nun meine Zwischenergebnisse als Screenshots. Zusammenfassend kam es beim ersten Ram Baustein in allen 4 Ram Slots im Mainboard zu einem Freeze im Programm Memtest86. Bei dem Freeze läuft die Zeit-Angabe des Memtest nicht weiter. Des weiteren reagiert die Tastatur nicht mehr (auch ein Ein- und Ausstöpseln der Tastatur brachte keinen Erfolg). Somit kann ich den Memtest nicht mehr verlassen und nach einiger Zeit schaltet sich der PC dann auch automatisch ab. Allerdings blinkt das Memtest86 Logo im oberen Bereich des Bildes selbst bei einem eingehenden Freeze. 

Bei den Tests nehme ich immer einen von meinen insgesamt 3 Ram Bausteinen und stecke sie in alle 4 Slots im Mainboard ein. Somit teste ich jeden Ram-Slot im Mainboard einzeln. 
Hier die bisherigen Memtest Ergebnisse:

*Ram Riegel 1 von 3 (4GB)*

Ram Slot des Mainboards: 1 von 4:
_Ergebnis: _
_Bild: 2013-08-2920.56.22e3utw.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2013-08-2921.03.313aurf.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2013-08-2921.21.45psujx.jpg - abload.de_

Ram Slot des Mainboards: 2 von 4:
_Ergebnis:
Bild: 2013-08-2921.51.18tuuuf.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2013-08-2922.06.20uhuvm.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2013-08-2922.13.45vduon.jpg - abload.de
_ 

Ram Slot des Mainboards 3 von 4:
_Ergebnis:
Bild: 2013-08-2922d1u0z.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2013-08-2923.200ru9q.jpg - abload.de
_ 

Ram Slot des Mainboards 4 von 4:
_Ergebnis:
Bild: 2013-08-3122.16.08qqunh.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2013-09-0100.57.12b3upe.jpg - abload.de_



*Ram Riegel 2 von 3 (4GB) (befindet sich noch im Test)

*
... ich werde dann mal alle Ram Bausteine durchtesten und Screenshots von womöglich aufgetretenen Freezes posten


----------



## ada101n (2. September 2013)

Hallo, ich scheine dem Problem nun auf die Schliche gekommen zu sein. Wie ihr seht, ist der Ram Riegel 1 definitiv Defekt. Anscheinend liegt es dabei tatsächlich am Ram und nicht an der Grafikkarte, am Mainboard oder am Netzteil.

Denn ich habe über 20 Stunden lang meinen zweiten Ram Riegel getestet und dieser durchlief 20 Passes ohne 1 Error. 
Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass mein PC am nächsten Morgen dann aus war. Was nach den 20 Passes geschah, kann ich nicht beantworten. 
Normalerweise müsste der Memtest ja endlos lange laufen, bis er durch den Benutzer abgebrochen wird. 
Dies habe ich nicht getan, der PC war am nächsten Morgen einfach aus. Aber der zweite Ram Riegel durchlief immerhin 20 Passes, was im Vergleich zum anderen Ram Riegel ein Erfolg ist.
*
Was bedeutet das für den Ram Riegel? Also die Tatsache, dass der PC am nächsten Morgen einfach aus war und Memtest nicht endlos weiter lief.*


Nichtsdestotrotz betreibe ich nun zum aller ersten mal meinen Rechner mit der Radeon 6850, ohne das ich bislang einen Freeze erlebt habe!
Derzeit installiere ich alle Programme auf dem Rechner, erstelle ein Image und führe dann mal ein paar Benchmark Tests durch etc. 
Somit betreibe ich den PC jetzt nur mit einem einzelnen Ram Riegel. Wenn ich keine Freezes bekomme, dann teste ich die drei verbleibenden Ram Slots im Mainboard mit Memtest86. 
Aktuell sieht es tatsächlich danach aus, dass mindestens ein Ram Riegel defekt ist.
Wenn alles stabil läuft, teste ich auch den letzten Ram Riegel mit Memtest. 

Danach melde ich mich wieder 



Edit: Ich wollte eben gerade für einen Supporter meines Problems die Ram Einstellungen bei CPU-Z einlesen.
Da bemerkte ich allerdings schon, dass es wieder zum Freeze kam...


----------



## ada101n (6. September 2013)

Hallo, habe mich nun mit einem Supporter zusammengeschlossen. 
Wir konnten das Problem bislang noch nicht ausfindig machen. Demnächst kommt allerdings ein alternativer Ram zu Testzwecken zum Einsatz.

Falls es dann weiterhin zu Freezes kommen sollte, werde ich das Mainboard austauschen.

Bezüglich der Fractal Define R4 kam es aber zu einer Lösung. Der Kopfhörer-Eingang war einfach ausgestöpselt. Dazu musste der Vorderteil des Gehäuses demontiert werden.


----------



## Jeanboy (6. September 2013)

ada101n schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mich nun mit einem Supporter zusammengeschlossen.
> Wir konnten das Problem bislang noch nicht ausfindig machen. Demnächst kommt allerdings ein alternativer Ram zu Testzwecken zum Einsatz.
> 
> Falls es dann weiterhin zu Freezes kommen sollte, werde ich das Mainboard austauschen.
> ...


 

Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an! Ich hoffe, dass es nicht das Mainboard ist


----------



## ada101n (17. September 2013)

Hallo, ich habe die vergangene Zeit in einem anderen Forum kommuniziert.

*Es kam zur Lösung des Problems!* Das bei Mindfactory neu bestellte Asrock Mainboard ist defekt! Es hat vermutlich was mit dem Grafikkarten Slot zu tun, da die Freezes mit der kleinen Nvidia Karte nur alle paar Tage auftreten, mit der großen Radeon jedoch im Minutentakt. 
*Das Asrock Mainboard ist defekt, da mein Rechner mit einem neu bestellten Gigabyte Mainboard einwandfrei funktioniert! Kein einziger Freeze mit dem neuen Mainboard! *
Nun bin ich gespannt, was Mindfactory dazu sagt und ob sie kulant genug sind eine zufriedenstellende Lösung zu finden. Immerhin habe ich 90% des neuen Rechners bei Mindfactory bestellt.

Ich habe nur noch ca. 0,5Jahre Gewährleistung auf das Mainboard. Was soll ich am besten für Argumente bringen oder wie soll ich allgemein bei der Reklamation vorgehen? 

Immerhin musste ich 160€ für das neue Gigabyte Mainboard blechen. In einer ähnlichen Ausführung gab es kein Mainboard unterhalb dieser Preis-Klasse. Wenn ich das Asrock Mainboard nicht zurück erstattet bekomme, dann bleibe ich auf Kosten von ca. 230€ (160€ Gigabyte + ca. 70€ Asrock) sitzen. 



Hier noch mal mein Bericht darüber, was die letzten Wochen so geschehen ist:

Hallo, nun schildere ich kurz die Probleme, denen ich nach der aufgegebenen Bestellung des neuen Mainboards begegnet bin.

Nachdem ich ja beim Supporter war und wir dort alles mögliche  ausprobiert haben (Ram Einstellungen, Windows Updates, Bios  Einstellungen überprüfen, neue Grafikkarte, Verkabelung des Gehäuses  u.s.w), kam er ja zum Entschluss, dass soweit alles in Ordnung war.  Leider konnten wir keinen neuen Ram, geschweige denn ein neues Mainboard  oder eine neue CPU testen.

Daraufhin habe ich *nach euren Empfehlungen neuen Ram und ein neues Mainboard gekauft.*
Ich entschied mich für folgende Komponenten:

#8GB Ram (2x4): G.Skill PC3-10667 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1333 MHz, 240-polig) DDR3-RAM Kit Versorgungsspannung:1.5 V, Latenzzeite ( 9-9-9-24 ), Speichergeschwindigkeit:1333 MHz (PC3-10600)
#GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD4H Socket1155 Z77

Da ich meine Lieferung unkompliziert und so schnell wie möglich wollte, entschied ich mich für einen *Premium Versand*,  da der Express-Versand des Mainboards nicht möglich war. Dabei habe ich  auch nicht den günstigsten Shop gewählt, sondern jenen Shop wo der  Käufer auch zu 100% einen neuen und ungeöffneten Artikel bekommt. 

Das erste Problem ergab sich dann mit dem Paketzusteller *DHL* und deren *Packstationen*.  Da die Zusteller heutzutage so viel zu tun haben, können sie nicht  einmal mehr ein paar Sekunden warten, nachdem sie geklingelt haben.  Schuld ist hierbei auch DHL bzw. deren Subunternehmer, da sie so einen  Druck machen. Daher fand ich im Briefkasten einen Zustellungsschein, mit  welchem ich mein Paket an der Packstation abholen kann. Dies war mir  aber nicht möglich, da beim Erstellen des Strich-Codes anscheinend die  Tinte zur Neige ging und die *Packstation meinen Zustellungsschein nicht lesen konnte*.  Eine manuelle Eingabe war nicht möglich. Nach einem Beschwerde-Anruf  bei DHL bzw. der Packstations-Abteilung wurde mir erklärt, dass sie mir  keinen neuen Schein ausstellen könnten. Auch andere Optionen kamen alle  nicht in Frage. Die Service Mitarbeiterin war sehr unhöflich und teilte  mir mit, dass ich ganze *4 Tage für eine neue Zustellung warten müsste*.  Dabei wohne ich nur 5 Minuten von der Packstation entfernt, wo sich  auch mein Paket befand. Somit habe ich den Premiumversand gänzlich  umsonst bezahlt, bekam aber dann nach einem Anruf beim Shop die Hälfte  des Versands wieder zurück überwiesen.
Da ich nicht 4 Tage warten wollte, habe ich etwa einen Tag nach dem  Anruf alle Zahlen und Strichcodes mit schwarzem Fineliner  nachgezeichnet. Nun konnte ich auch mein heißersehntes Paket an der  Packstation abholen, da es nun erkannt werden konnte.

In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich nochmal Zeit mich ein aller letztes Mal  mit dem Rechner auseinanderzusetzen, um nochmal alle anderen  Fehlerquellen auszuschließen:
#2x Windows mit allen dazugehörigen Updates und mit allen Treibern auf 2 Festplatten installiert 
#Zwei Grafikkarten im Einsatz
#Das Firmware Update der SSD hatte ich einige Tage zuvor gemacht

*Ergebnis:*
#Mit der größeren Radeon HD 6850 kommt es bei jeder Konfiguration im Minutentakt zu Freezes!
#Meine Firmware der SSD war tatsächlich veraltet. Als ich sie allerdings  bekam, spielte ich sofort ein Firmware Update auf, da einige meinten,  dass es kritische Fehler behebt.
Allerdings blieben die Freezes *trotz aktuellster SSD Firmware*  dennoch erhalten. Es änderte absolut nichts. Die alte Firmware war  warscheinlich aktuell genug, damit es nicht zu dem SSD Fehler kommt.
*#Das  verwunderliche ist aber, dass ich die kleinere Grafikkarte Nvidia GTX  550 Ti über 24h im Intensivbetrieb hatte (24h Test-Video Rendering) und  es zu keinem Freeze kam. *

*Nachdem die kleine Grafikkarte  (GTX 550Ti) 24h mit dem Rechner harmonierte, setzte ich wieder die  große Grafikkarte (Radeon) ein und stellte fest, dass der Rechner mehr  Fehler als nur "Freezes" aufweist!*

Hier das *Video* wo ich die große Radeon Grafikkarte wieder verbaut habe:
https://vimeo.com/74668068

*Video:* Der Rechner spinnt völlig und schaltet sich periodisch ein und aus (danach kommt ein Blue-Screen):
Xeon Wackelkontakt - YouTube

*Wenn ich den Rechner vertikal aufstelle, dann geht er an und aus*.  In horizontaler Aufstellung scheint sich dieser vermutliche  Wackelkontakt wieder zu normalisieren, wodurch er nun nicht mehr aus  geht und Windows hochfährt! Stelle ich ihn wieder vertikal auf, so kommt  es wieder periodisch zum Hoch- und Runterfahren. Im Video kommt es dann  ab Minute 1:45 zu einem neuartigen *Bluescreen*! Vorher kam es  meist erst nach etwa 100 Freezes zu einem einzigen Bluescreen. Diesen  habe ich aber eingefangen, was ich im Video sehen könnt.


Nachdem ich nach langem Warten mein Paket mit dem neuen Mainboard und dem Ram erhielt, konnte ich alles testen. 
Bei gleicher Konfiguration (Radeon) kam es auch mit den neuen Rams zu den gleichen Problemen.

Anders hingegen war es da natürlich beim Mainboard. * Seit dem Anschluss des neuen Mainbords läuft alles problemlos. Es kommt zu keinerlei Bluescreens oder Freezes.*
Von der Qualität her ist das Gigabyte deutlich robuster als das  As-Schrott Mainboard. Denn das "As-Rock" Mainboard ist nicht robust wie  ein Felsen, sondern etwas leicht verbiegbar, wenn ich es an beiden Enden  anfasse und ein ganz leicht Druck ausübe. Dies zeugt von minderwertiger  Qualität, woher auch meine Freezes rühren.

*Aber auch das Gigabyte hat so seine Schwächen*.  Dies ist vor allem die Positionierung der Sata Ports. Wenn ich meine  Festplatten verbinde, so kommt es zu einer riesigen Verknotung der Kabel  und die Sata Kabel sind zu stark angezogen, was sowohl Festplatte wie  auch Mainboard strapaziert. Dies kann ich nicht ändern, da mein Gehäuse  so konzipiert ist und sich Gigabyte hier zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt  hat.
Auch das Bios GUI gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Das gleiche betrifft die  Tuning-Software zu. Auch bei der Homepage lieferte mein Suchergebnis  nach meinem Mainboard keinen Treffer. Also Hardware gut, Software  schlecht. Trotzdem besser als Asrock.

*Nun stehe ich allerdings noch vor folgenden Herausforderungen, wo ich noch Hilfe brauche:*

1) Trotz der Tatsache, dass ich im Bios die niedrigste CPU Lüfter  Drehzahl eingestellt habe, ist dieser deutlich lauter als beim alten  Mainboard. Auch die Gehäuselüfter drehen sich unnatürlich schnell,  sodass eine große *Geräuschkulisse* entsteht. Das stört mich sogar so sehr, dass ich den Lüfter bei den Festplatten ausgestöpselt habe.
Beim alten Mainboard war der CPU Lüfter fast unhörbar. Nun ist es leicht  hörbar. Dagegen sind die beiden Gehäuse Lüfter sehr deutlich hörbar  geworden, da sie sich nun wie wild drehen. Woran liegt das und wie kann  ich das beheben? 

Soll ich nachher noch einen Screenshot von den Bios Einstellungen bzgl. des Lüfters posten?

Und hier ist ein Screenshot von der Gigabyte Tuning Software: http://abload.de/image.php?img=unbenannt-18ipe4.jpg

Liegt normalerweise bei ca. 650-700rpm. Der Rechner ist grade ziemlich  beschäftigt, da ich Prime95 am Laufen habe. Mich wundert es auch, dass  ich nicht die Drehzahl der Gehäuselüfter einstellen kann. Warum kann ich  hier eigentlich nicht die Drehzahl der Gehäuselüfter bestimmen?
Außerdem erlaubt mir die Tuningsoftware auch keine Änderung der CPU Lüfter Drehzahl. Es zeigt mir nur die Drehzahl an.

2) Bezüglich des Gehäuse habe ich nun auch gemerkt, dass das *Gehäuse als riesiger Resonanzkörper *dient,  wenn sich meine Festplatte aktivieren. Dabei vibriert es im  periodischen Abstand immer etwas stärker, wo hierbei eindeutig das  Gehäuse als Ursache herauszuhören ist. Ich vermute dabei den mittleren  Festplatten-Käfig. Leider kann ich ihn ja nicht ausbauen, da ich dort  Festplatten verbaut habe. Außerdem ist es so, dass ich nun auch zum  ersten mal alle meine Festplatten betreibe und die Geräuschkulisse für  mich als *"Silent-Fan"* unerträglich ist. Nun wüsste ich auch  nicht, was ich hiergegen unternehmen könnte. Ich habe bereits in den  Energieoptionen eingestellt, dass sich die Festplatten jede Minute  deaktivieren (also in den Ruhezustand gehen), damit wenigstens nicht  alle so einen Lärm verursachen. Auch habe ich die Hälfte der Platten vom  Strom genommen, da diese nur als Backup Platte dienen. Allerdings ist  das auch nicht ideal, da ich mich dann unter den Schreibtisch beugen  muss, damit ich mühevoll das Gehäuse aufmache und die Backup Platten  wieder verbinde. 

Habe mir überlegt 2x diese Festplatten-Entkoppler zu kaufen:
http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Hdd-Vi...ten+entkoppler

Dann würde ich theoretisch 3 Platten ruhig stellen können. Die SSD ist  von sich aus silent. 2 weitere Platten wandern dann in den  Laufwerkschacht, da ich sowieso nur USB Sticks und im Notfall eine USB  Festplatte benutze.
Was haltet ihr davon?
Allerdings habe ich dann noch zwei weitere Platten sowie 2 Backup  Platten im Betrieb. Nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich das Problem lösen  könnte. Wie gesagt ist midnestens eine von den Platten sehr laut und in  der Gesamtheit fängt mein Gehäuse an zu vibrieren (was allerdings an dem  Gehäuse selbst liegt, da ich gelesen habe, dass die Festplatten am  lautesten sind).

3) *Was mache ich mit dem defekten Mainboard?* Es ist ca. 1,2-1,5  Jahre alt, liegt aber noch mit Sicherheit innerhalb der  Gewährleistungsfrist. Der Shopbetreiber ist Mindfactory. Doch wie soll  ich denen das erklären? Denn theoretisch funktioniert er ja mit der  kleinen Grafikkarte (von den wöchentlichen Freezes abgesehen). Die  Freezes können aber auch mal spontan verhäuft auftreten (so wie es im  Sommer im Minutentakt geschah). 
Habt ihr da ein paar Tips, was ich für Argumente bringen könnte oder sonst irgendwelche Hilfestellungen?


P.s. Nun kann ich meinen Rechner zum aller ersten Mal auch voll  ausreizen. In Kombination mit der SSD ist der Rechner einfach nur eine  "Speed" Machine, nichts ruckelt, ich kann etliche Anwendungen parallel  betreiben, theoretisch jede Anwendung benutzen und spare im Vergleich zu  anderen Rechner auch noch Strom, da der theoretische Verbrauch (mit nur  einer einzigen Festplatte als SSD) bei rund 80 Watt liegt. Im Voll-Last  Zustand und mit mehreren aktiven Festplatten bin ich hingegen leider  bei etwas mehr als 140 Watt. Aber zum Glück fährt er ja die Leistung  wieder auf ca. 80 Watt runter, wenn er sich im Idle Betrieb befindet. 
Da fällt mir gerade beim Schreiben auch auf, dass ich beim Asrock  Mainboard in der Minimalkonfiguration (nur SSD in Betrieb) im Idle Modus  nur rund 60 Watt verbraucht habe. Dies finde ich etwas enttäuschend, da  ich rein aus Prinzip ein Fan von Stromspar-Geräten bin und das Gigabyte  nicht nur etwas mehr Strom benötigt.


Ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir aber nicht erneut den Rechner kaufen, wenn ich das alles gewusst hätte!
Ein Jahr lang haben mich diese Freezes geplagt, musste bestimmt über 300  Freezes mitten im Betrieb hinnehmen und mehrere Tage an dem Rechner  herum schrauben, damit ich alle Fehlerquellen minimiere. 
Außerdem hat mich gerade dies zu enormen Mehrkosten geführt, da ich mir  dann auch noch ein neues Gehäuse, einen neuen CPU Kühler mit WLP und dem  passenden Reinigungs-Set sowie letzlich auch ein neues Mainboard kaufen  musste. Darüber hinaus kommen auch noch versteckte Kosten wie ein neuer  Versand, Express-Versand, kleines Geschenk für PC Supporter und Sprit  Kosten hinzu. Und von der verlorenen Zeit und den verlorenen Nerven  möchte ich gar nicht anfangen zu reden. Nun verstehe ich auch, weshalb  die Leute immer häufiger gänzlich zum Tablet oder Smartphone wechseln xD


----------



## Jeanboy (17. September 2013)

Logischerweise das neue Mainboard und den neuen Ram zurückschicken und dann das Mainboard austauschen/reparieren lassen.


----------



## ada101n (17. September 2013)

Hmm, hatte eher daran gedacht, dass ich das Gigabyte Board behalte und den Ram zurück schicke. Denn wie beschrieben ist das Gigabyte Board viel robuster. Das Asrock Board lässt sich leicht verbiegen, macht einen minderwertigen Eindruck, ist aber sonst auf Augenhöhe. Aber wie gesagt kann es dann auch mal später den Dienst verweigern. 

Somit würde ich eher das defekte Mainboard austauschen/reparieren lassen und dann auf Ebay verkaufen. Oder Mindfactory darum beten, dass sie mir stattdessen einen Gutschein ausstellen, den ich dann für ein Silent-System ausgebe.

Das einzige Argument meinerseits gegen das Gigabyte Board wäre, dass ich einen höheren Strom-Verbrauch vermute. Ich hatte damals in der Minimalkonfiguration mit dem Asrock einen Verbrauch von etwa 60 Watt gemessen. Nun sind es 80 Watt im Idle.
Kann dies möglich sein? Das Gigabyte soll ja auch ein Board sein, dass man übertakten kann, oder? Resultiert daher der höhere Strom-Verbrauch oder kommt mir das nur so vor?

einen 20 Watt höheren Verbrauch finde ich viel, da ich vom Prinzip her ein Fan von Stromspar-Geräten bin.

Auch sind die Sata Ports des Gigabyte Boards sehr schlecht gewählt (deren Position). 


Aber dein Vorschlag ist auch nicht schlecht, da ich so über 70€ sparen würde. Denn das Gigabyte Teil kostet viel mehr.'



Doch wie stelle ich das mit der Reklamation an? Die Garantielaufzeit von einem Jahr ist ja abgelaufen. Ich muss denen im Rahmen der Gewährleistung erklären, dass der Defekt seit der Lieferung bestand. Ich hatte mich aber 1 Jahr nicht gemeldet, da nicht wusste was defekt war und da ich die Zeit mit einer schwachen Nvidia Graka überbrückt hatte, bei der es nur 1-2x pro Woche zum Freeze kam.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. September 2013)

ada101n schrieb:


> Doch wie stelle ich das mit der Reklamation an? Die Garantielaufzeit von einem Jahr ist ja abgelaufen. Ich muss denen im Rahmen der Gewährleistung erklären, dass der Defekt seit der Lieferung bestand. Ich hatte mich aber 1 Jahr nicht gemeldet, da nicht wusste was defekt war und da ich die Zeit mit einer schwachen Nvidia Graka überbrückt hatte, bei der es nur 1-2x pro Woche zum Freeze kam.


 
Innerhalb der 2 jährigen Gewährleistung sind sie verpflichtet, dass das Gerät einwandfrei funktioniert.

Also wirst du gut einfach ein neues Board bekommen, wenn du Ihnen die Sachlage schilderst


----------



## ada101n (18. September 2013)

Habe dort angerufen. 

Eine Begutachtung dauert 5-6 Wochen!

Dabei habe ich zwei Optionen zur Wahl:

1) Behebung des Schadens
2) Zeitwertgutschein: rund 46€!
Der Zeitwert ist aber deutlich unter dem realen Marktwert. Das Board kann man heute neu für 60€ bekommen. Der aktuelle Zeitwert entspricht in etwa dem Preis, welchen ich bei Ebay für gebrauchte Ware (gebrauchtes Board) aufbringen muss. Meines Erachtens wäre es fairer gewesen, wenn sie mir den Defekt beheben, indem Asrock ein neues, funktionsfähiges Board zur Verfügung stellt und dieses an den aktuellen Zeitpreis von 60€ angepasst wird. 
Da will wohl einer nicht, dass mir mein Geld zurück überwiesen wird. Viele werden dann warscheinlich Option 1 wählen. Da ich nicht noch einen weiteren Monat warten will, werde ich warscheinlich dennoch Option 2 wählen.
Ich habe mir beim Shop Alternate das gleiche Mainboard als B-Ware für rund 56€ mit Versand bestellt.


----------



## Jeanboy (19. September 2013)

Du hast bei Mindfactory angerufen und die waren so unfreundlich? 
Finde ich echt komisch, normal sind sie vom Support her sehr gut.

Eigentlich hätte man erwarten können, ob sie dir anstatt des Zeitwertes einen Gutschein in Höhe von 60 Euro ausstellen, damit du bei Ihnen das gleiche Board
nochmal bestellen kannst.

Kannst ja nochmal anrufen/die mailen und denen ein bisschen Honig um den Mund schmieren 

Vielleicht hatte dein Mitarbeiter einen schlechten Tag.


So Sätze wie 

"Ich würde gerne weiterhin bei Ihnen bestellen, da ich von Ihren Preisen und der Kaufabwicklung vollends überzeugt bin.
Außerdem halte ich Ihre Kundenbetreeung für eine der besten im Sektor und möchte diese Haltung weiterhin haben. Von daher fände
ich es sehr kulant von Ihnen, wenn ich von Ihnen anstatt des Zeitwertes den Neuwert als Gutschein bekomme, um bei Ihnen ein
anderes Mainboard bestellen zu können, sodass ich weiterhin in "guter Erinnerung habe" und Sie bedingungslos weiterempfehlen kann.
Ich denke, Sie finden es auch unzumutbar, dass man 4-6 Wochen seinen Computer nicht nutzen kann. Aus diesem Grund hoffe ich 
auf ein Entgegenkommen, mit denen beide Parteien einverstanden sind."

helfen manchmal Wunder 

Aber bitte nicht das © by Jeanboy vergessen


----------



## ada101n (4. Oktober 2013)

Edit: 

Mittlerweile habe ich das Gigabyte wieder zurück geschickt. Es ist zwar deutlich besser verarbeitet als das Asrock mit seinem biegsamen Plastik, doch verbraucht mir das Gigabyte zu viel Strom. 
Der H77 Chipsatz soll ja weniger Strom verbrauchen. Habe es auch gemessen, dem Gigabyte fehlt es am Feingefühl beim Stromverbrauch, der Verbrauch schießt bei jeder kleinen Anwendung kurz sehr weit nach ioen, bis er sich wieder normalisiert. 

Habe mir stattdessen bei Alternate das gleiche Asrock h77 als B Ware gekauft.
Läuft bisher ok. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, weshalb der PC einmal über Nacht aus ging. Vielleicht war es wieder ein Freeze. Werde es noch testen.

Aber es bleibt dabei, dass das erste Mainboard der Verursacher der Freezes war. Habe bei Alternate das B Ware Board für 56€ mit Versand gekauft. Wenn mir Mindfactory nicht den gleichen Betrag auf Kulanz zurück überweist (im Rahmen der Garantie), so wechsle ich definitiv den Shop!

Bislang warte ich noch auf die Reparatur des Mainboards im Rahmen der Garantie.

Werd mich dann melden.


----------



## ada101n (27. November 2013)

Hallo, melde mich etwas verspätet.

Das Mainboard wurde repariert. Service war aber eher etwas bescheiden.

Denn ich hatte keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen, dass die Reparatur abgeschlossen ist, weshalb ich dann sehr überrascht war, als ich mein Paket drauẞen vor der Haustür aufgefunden habe. 
Ich hatte mit keiner Sendung gerechnet, weshalb das herrenlose Paket auch hätte verloren gehen können.

Ob das Mainboard nun geht, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Denn ich habe mir ja bei einem anderen Shop das gleiche Mainboard als B-Ware gekauft, was ich jetzt auch im Einsatz habe.

Da ich den Prozessor, den riesigen Kühler und das alte Mainboard nicht erneut heraus nehmen will da ich dies zu oft getan habe, verkaufe ich das Mainboard einfach als reparierte B-Ware weiter.

Dies tue ich jetzt auf dem PCGH Marktplatz.

Aber trotzdem ein groẞes Danke an alle, die mir bei meinem Problem geholfen haben.

LG


----------

